# Учитель музыки в общеобразовательной школе > Музыкальная копилка > Виртуальная школа >  FL-Studio-первые шаги...

## Туз Козырный

http://mixgalaxy.ru/fruityloops/
еще раз даю ссылку на сайт программы,только что был там-САЙТ РАБОЧИЙ!
ПРОВЕРЯЕМ И ОТВЕЧАЕМ!!! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Марина 66

я тут!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
сайт рабочий - уточни - что качаем?

----------


## Марина 66

Ок!   Качну - а пока - до завтра!!!!!или ночью проберусь...:biggrin:

----------


## petrovna2106

*Туз Козырный*,
 Из указанной проги качаю 1 часть. Вторая неоднократно лепит какие-то казюльки-шифровки.
Скачаю первую часть, попробую еще разик.

----------


## Марина 66

> Из указанной проги качаю 1 часть. Вторая неоднократно лепит какие-то казюльки-шифровки.
> Скачаю первую часть, попробую еще разик.


Наташ, если большой разницы нет, по-пробуй с той ссылки, что у меня...названия одинаковые -качнула без проблем

----------


## petrovna2106

*Марина 66*,
не пролазит номер. То-же самое.

----------


## Марина 66

> нажимаете на уст.файл SETUP


ошибку каких-то адресов выдаёт........и глухо...
я ещё спросить хотела:  миди-клавы продаются?

----------


## Туз Козырный

> я ещё спросить хотела: миди-клавы продаются?


Канэшно продаются! Поинтересуйся в любом магазине эл.муз.инструментов(ну там,где и синтезаторы).Стоят намного дешевле-но только для работы с компьютером! :Aga:

----------


## Марина 66

> я здесь некоторые посты удалил,чтоб не путались остальные


:biggrin::biggrin: :Vah:  а я думала, мне 2 страничка приснилась!!!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Уточняю:    у тебя - *FL-7.0.0.0 XXL Edition.*
на сайте: - FL Studio 7.0.0 XXL Edition ты просто слово *Studio*  пропустил...или мне всё-таки выспаться сперва???:redface::biggrin:

----------


## petrovna2106

*Марина 66*,
Марина, у тебя 2 часть скачивается или пока не трогала?
У меня так, собака, цифирки и рисует... Мож мне кто-нибудь  девчонки, у кого скорость шустрая, ее скачает и закинет? Или еще до завтра потыркать её? Вдруг передумает...

----------


## Марина 66

Наташ, у меня кое-как обе части качнулись...но не открывают...нежиданный конец архива выдаёт.....сейчас опять 1 ч пробую.....задолбалась уже....:tongue:


ой, не могу.....какой архив...такой   и конец.....:biggrin: :Ha:

----------


## Марина 66

ААААА!!!! УРРРААА!!!!!   Вроде получилось!!!!  Наташ, завтра на обмен залью, если всё нормально будет!!!!  ПОКА!!

----------


## petrovna2106

*Arcaha*,
 МЫ С ТОБОЙ ТОВАРИЩИ ПО НЕСЧАСТЬЮ.
БУДЕМ ЖДАТЬ ЗАВТРА. МАРИНА НАМ НАЛЬЕТ и зальет. :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Марина 66

> БУДЕМ ЖДАТЬ ЗАВТРА


неееее. я сынулю выдавила..до завтра не дождусь.... ловите 1 часть:
http://dump.ru/file/3168622
а вот и 2 часть:
http://dump.ru/file/3168662

----------


## tvk-2004

Ребята! Я с вами! 
Сейчас тоже начну интернет мучить! Берите меня в свою компанию.
Сереж, я там в Беседке говорила, что ребенок замучил меня каким-то Фрути Лапс. Говорил, что эта самая классная прога. А сегодня вижу, чем вы тут все занимаетесь. Похоже, что это именно то. Сейчас качать начну. Не знаю, получится ли работать в ней, но попробовать стоит.

----------


## Марина 66

> Сейчас качать начну. Не знаю, получится ли работать в ней, но попробовать стоит.


 :Aga:  стоит-стоит.... вот только, собака,  не понять как устонавливается.....вроде всё открылось - но установка не завершается...как будто зависла....ладно, Серёжу подождём - откроется и заработает - значит победа!!!Меня настораживает то, что при распаковке намекает, что на 15 дней всего  халявка.......мож ошибаюсь.....ждём-с сенсея..:rolleyes: :Aga:

----------


## petrovna2106

*Марина 66*,
русификатор не забудь. А еще там есть Продление регистрации http://www.mixgalaxy.ru/fruityloops/...ile.php?id=198

----------


## Марина 66

ой, девочки, что-то выскочило!!!! Красииивое!!!!!   и клавиатурка....ой, СЕРЁЖЕНЬКА!!!!   ау!!!   скорее уже объясни!!!!  а то понатыкаю сейчас....:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> русификатор не забудь


...готово....

----------


## tvk-2004

Сережа! Все скачала, распаковала, 2 раза пробовала установить. Выдает ошибку.

----------


## Марина 66

....всё, дотыкалась....нет больше клавиш....:eek:

*Добавлено через 47 секунд*



> Выдает ошибку.


скачивала с ссайта или то, что я залила?

----------


## северянка

*Туз Козырный*
А там еще русификатор предлагают. Надо?

----------


## tvk-2004

С сайта. Не дождалась тебя. Раза с 10 установка, вроде пошла, но висим, не с места уже с минуту.

----------


## petrovna2106

> Все скачала, распаковала, 2 раза пробовала установить.


У-У-У, какая она быстрая. У меня скорость еле-еле сегодня. Не дождусь никак.

----------


## Марина 66

> но висим, не с места уже с минуту.


я так и не дождалась.......немного до конца дойти не хочет.....2 часть хорошо легла....и всё вроде открылось. теперь бы разобраться...

----------


## tvk-2004

*petrovna2106*,
 Наташ! Я новый тариф подключила. У нас здесь праздник. 450 р. в месяц и полный безлимит. Но такое счастье только в августе, с сентября плата повышается до 700 р.

----------


## Марина 66

Серёга зайдёт - ахнет от того, как мы тут копаем!!!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 57 секунд*



> сентября плпта повынается до 700 р.


а у нас приличная скорость всегда 700....:confused:  заметь - приличная, а не ХОРОШАЯ...

----------


## tvk-2004

*Марина 66*,
 Марин, а ты как распаковывала? По отдельности? Не знаю, правильно ли, но я выделила оба файла и распаковала все оптом.

----------


## petrovna2106

Про скорость:
мне предствляется наш интернет ручейком таким нешироким. А по вечерам и ранней ночью толпа народа припадает к его берегам и сосет-сосет... А водички все меньше...
А утром все нормальные на работе, красота. А вы все спите!

----------


## Марина 66

клавиши не хочет открывать....лепечет что-то про полную версию....м-да...до обещиных "персиков"  пока......

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*



> По отдельности? Не знаю, правильно ли, но я выделила оба файла и распаковала все оптом.
> __________________


Танюш, я по отдельности....

----------


## tvk-2004

Висим, до полной установки так и не доходит.

----------


## Марина 66

> Висим, до полной установки так и не доходит.


где-то 20-10% не   добегает?

----------


## petrovna2106

Веселюсь сижу. :biggrin: Мне пока нечего устанавливать будет минут 40...
Читаю наши сообщения, а представляю как будто на себе лекарство новое испытываем и пишем про свои ощущения и ищем друг у друга признаки выздоровления.:biggrin::biggrin:
Действительно, "...первые шаги"

----------


## tvk-2004

> представляю как будто на себе лекарство новое испытываем


Точно. У меня открылась черненькая программа, русифицировать не получается. Ощущение, что ну тупая. Сейчас удалю ее полностью. Буду пробовать по-новому.

----------


## petrovna2106

*Марина 66*,
А где русификатор-то?

----------


## tvk-2004

Короче, забодалась совсем. Ничего не получается. Полезла на Торрент, попробую оттуда.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
При установке выдает ошибку, включается демо-версия. Если закачаю - всем скину.

----------


## Иринааа28

> 2 архива RAR где-то по 50мб каждый


Не совсем так, 1 архив 37.8, 2 архив 39.1
Коллеги, у меня проблема опять с терминологией, что значит *распаковать*??????

----------


## petrovna2106

> что значит распаковать??????


открыть.  Или извлечь, если надо вытащить файлы из архива и поместить их в натуральном несжатом виде куда-либо

----------


## Иринааа28

У меня что-то даже с закачкой оборвалось на 80%, попробую еще разок

----------


## tvk-2004

Получите еще один вариант программы http://files.mail.ru/QT18MS
Сереж! Это семерка. Пока сама не пробовала устанавливать. Твоих указаний жду.

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Получите еще один вариант программы http://files.mail.ru/QT18MS
> Сереж! Это семерка. Пока сама не пробовала устанавливать. Твоих указаний жду.


 Вот и молодец! :Ok: Я теперь понял,что девчата не знают,че делать с этими архивами.Давай подождем других,пусть скачают-вижу,у многих проблемы со скачиванием...
 Давайте так:объясняю тебе все про установку-каждое движение мыши или кнопки,если станет-перезалей свои архивы всем,кто не сможет скачать.Или еще подождем? :Tu:  :Ha: 
У меня уже время появилось,сижу и жду...:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## tvk-2004

*Туз Козырный*,
 С грехом пополам, после чистки реестра, после удаления того, что устанавливала ранее, с твоей ссылки все установила. Свою версию пока не трогала.
Девочки! Русификатор качается отдельно с того сайта, куда послал нас Сергей.

----------


## Иринааа28

У меня скачалось, сейчас русификатор найду скачаю и готова приступать к извлечению файлов, пока даже не заглядывала в архив

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Все, я полностью готова к установке. начнем???или еще подождем?

----------


## Туз Козырный

> *Туз Козырный*,
>  С грехом пополам, после чистки реестра, после удаления того, что устанавливала ранее, с твоей ссылки все установила. Свою версию пока не трогала.
> Девочки! Русификатор качается отдельно с того сайта, куда послал нас Сергей.


 Все верно-качайте сразу и русик,он немного весит,хотя и не все переводит-не беда! Основное меню и еще кой-чего переведено на русский.Я тоже скачал и установил-понятней стало!
 МОЛОДЧИНА!!! :Ok: 
Только зачем было чистить комп(реестр)-программа не конфликтная,у меня отлично соседствует с такими монстрами как Cubase,Adobe Audition-3?
У меня все 3 стоят,только помогают друг другу-но об этом позже,не будем залезать в дебри.У нас же ПОДГОТОВИТЕЛЬНЫЙ КЛАСС!:biggrin:
Архивы должны после скачивания получиться такими:
-flstudio_v7.0u2_xxl.part1-48829кб
-flstudio_v7.0u2_xxl.part2-46700кб
Архивы в формате RAR(ну книжечками,мож кто и энтого не знает!),этой же программой и бум распаковывать.Я уже подробно все рассказываю.Кто скачал-проверили и приготовились!!!

----------


## tvk-2004

> зачем было чистить комп(реестр)


 Сереженька! Я дама нервная, нетерпеливая. Если что не так - то обрезание делаю полное:biggrin:

----------


## Иринааа28

Ребята, а я сама устанавливаю....кажется:eek:

----------


## petrovna2106

Готовность №1.

----------


## tvk-2004

Так, нас уже трое. В Беседке клич уже бросила. Но там Arcaha проставляется, обидится, что не присоединились. :Tu:  Придется быть как Фигаро.

----------


## Иринааа28

Ну все...зависла программка, до конца не дошла чуток....
Сергей, где пошаговая инструкция. Не получилось быть самостоятельной. Не зря говорят - вперед батьки не лезь :frown:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Ну,тады НАЧИНАЕМ!!! :Aga:  :Oj: 
1.Делаем папку,куда будем помещать скачанные архивы и подписываем FL-7
 (быстро сделали,подписали и поместили архивы):cool:

----------


## Иринааа28

Ой, у меня получилось, оказывается кнопочку надо было нажать! Но только в программе все на английской...Зачем тогда руссификатор????

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Ну все...зависла программка, до конца не дошла чуток..


Проверь размеры архивов-мож,недокачались(смотри пост мой ниже,там размеры указаны)

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Ой, у меня получилось, оказывается кнопочку надо было нажать! Но только в программе все на английской...Зачем тогда руссификатор????


 Ну я же прошу-НЕ СПЕШИТЕ! Я ЖЕ НЕ УСПЕВАЮ ЗА ВСЕМИ! РУСИФИКАТОР ЕЩЕ НЕ ТРОГАЕМ,ЕЛЫ_ПАЛЫ!!! :Vah: :cool:

----------


## kozinda1

Хоть комп и перегружен, но присоединяюсь к вам!!! :Vah:

----------


## Иринааа28

Все, поняла, жду... :Oj:

----------


## Arcaha

*я хитро потом все записи здеся прочту и как ЗА-КА-ЧА-Ю!!!!!!! вот вам за то что не хотите проставляться:*::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Туз Козырный*,ты мне малину всю испортил по обмывке моего свежесозданного сайта http://arilca.mylivepage.ru/file?add_file_form=do, ну вот тебе получай клубнику

----------


## Туз Козырный

Шаг 2. Щелкаем ПРАВОЙ кнопкой мыши ТОЛЬКО НА ПЕРВОМ АРХИВЕ,ВТОРОЙ НЕ ТРОГАЕМ!!! После щелчка правой кнопкой-ИЗВЛЕЧЬ В ТЕКУЩУЮ ПАПКУ!!!
 Дождитесь конца распаковки-должны появиться файлы!
Шаг 3.Ищем установочный файл SETUP (черного цвета,квадратик)
Шаг 4.Щелкаем по нему левой кнопкой-и ВСЕ!!! БОЛЬШЕ НИЧЕГО НЕ ДЕЛАЕМ!!! ПРОГРАММА САМА СТАНОВИТСЯ В НУЖНУЮ ДИРЕКТОРИЮ БЕЗ ВСЯКИХ ВОПРОСОВ!!!
 Можно одеть наушники и слушать музыку во время установки:biggrin: :Ha: 

ЖДУ!!!!!!! :Ha:

----------


## kozinda1

> Ну,тады НАЧИНАЕМ!!!
> 1.Делаем папку,куда будем помещать скачанные архивы и подписываем FL-7
>  (быстро сделали,подписали и поместили архивы):cool:


Сделали!!!

----------


## petrovna2106

> После щелчка правой кнопкой-ИЗВЛЕЧЬ В ТЕКУЩУЮ ПАПКУ!!!


А вперед батьки влезла и сказала просто Открыть. Он предлагал в диск С и я сказала Окей. Ничего?

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Туз Козырный,ты мне малину всю испортил по обмывке моего свежесозданного сайта http://arilca.mylivepage.ru/file?add_file_form=do, ну вот тебе получай клубнику


 Да обмоем,не обижайся-девчата сильно просили,чтобы объяснил подробно! :Pivo:  :Aga: :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## tvk-2004

Сережа! Можно нескромный вопрос. Сегодня будем устанавливать и уже работать в программе, в это время мне :Ha:  и ждать всех. Или только устанавливать? Тогда я пошла Беседки у музруков чистить.

----------


## Туз Козырный

> А вперед батьки влезла и сказала просто Открыть. Он предлагал в диск С и я сказала Окей. Ничего?


 Ну мож и ничего,не знаю...Нужно сначала распаковать-в этой папке все храниться будет(особенно нам нужен уст.файл SETUP-из-за него вся кутерьма с распаковкой).
Лучше сделайте,как говорю-еще не раз обращаться к этой папке придется,ее можно и на диск переписать и хранить.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Сегодня будем устанавливать и уже работать в программе,


 Так уже должна установиться!Жду вопросов по установке...вот уже одна ошиблась...

----------


## tvk-2004

Тогда еще раз докладываю. У меня все готово, сама готова. Программа открыта, жду указаний.

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Тогда я пошла Беседки у музруков чистить.


Можете зайти на сайт mixgalaxy.ru и почитать мануалы (там есть!)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Тогда еще раз докладываю. У меня все готово, сама готова. Программа открыта, жду указаний.


Ну хорошо! Вы у нас примерная,отличница :flower: :biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## tvk-2004

> почитать мануалы (там есть!)


Я конечно, дико извиняюсь. А это что?

----------


## Туз Козырный

Правильная русификация программы:
-выходим из программы (закрываем ее)
-жмем на русификатор,он сам ее найдет и русифицирует :Aga:

----------


## tvk-2004

*Туз Козырный*,
 Ласковое слово и кошке приятно. Так мануалы с чем едят?

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Я конечно, дико извиняюсь. А это что?


Там есть файлы(целая книга!) по работе с FL-Studio (на русском!).Но разобраться самому оч.сложно...

----------


## petrovna2106

Стоп, вопрос.
Во время установки маленькое белое окошко: надо выбрать из 2-х вариантов:
птичку ставить. Цитирую: *ASIO4ALL v2         или    ReWuschel*

типа выбрать какой компонент установить.  а потом после выбора просится нажать Некст

----------


## tvk-2004

> Но разобраться самому оч.сложно...


Тогда я подожду всех. 
Девочки!!!!!!!! Вы где????? Отзовитесь!!!!!!!!

----------


## Туз Козырный

Ну что,получилось у всех? думаю,подробней по установке объяснять уже не надо...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Стоп, вопрос.
> Во время установки маленькое белое окошко: надо выбрать из 2-х вариантов:
> птичку ставить. Цитирую: *ASIO4ALL v2         или    ReWuschel*
> 
> типа выбрать какой компонент установить.  а потом после выбора просится нажать Некст


 Это выбор драйвера аудио,который есть в вашем компе.Выбирайте ASIO4ALL,у меня он тоже стоит.

----------


## kozinda1

вроде установила:rolleyes:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> вроде установила


Что значит вроде-вы должны увидеть главное окно программы(кнопочки,прямоугольнички цветные и пр.прелести)

----------


## petrovna2106

Кнопочки и прелести вижу. Играет музычка-приветствие.
Что дальше?
Кто-то из девчонок клавиатуру видел, а у меня нету.
Нашла чего у меня на экране - секвенсор!
О! Клавиши нашла!

----------


## kozinda1

> Что значит вроде-вы должны увидеть главное окно программы(кнопочки,прямоугольнички цветные и пр.прелести)


Все прелести вижу, но устанавливала не по описанию!!! :Aga:

----------


## Туз Козырный

ПРОВЕРЯЕМ ПРОГРАММУ:после установки автомат.закачивается муз.файл-найдите вверху кнопку воспроизведения(как в магнитофоне),нажмите-услышите демонстр.муз.файл :Aga:

----------


## tvk-2004

Все :Ok:  Дальше?

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Кнопочки и прелести вижу. Играет музычка-приветствие.
> Что дальше?
> Кто-то из девчонок клавиатуру видел, а у меня нету.


Вот энто и оно-ЗНАЧИТ ПРОГА СТАЛА,КАК ПОЛОЖЕНО!!!
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ,ВЫ_МОЛОДЧИНА!!!
БУРНЫЕ АПЛОДИСМЕНТЫ ВАМ!!! :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## kozinda1

Чего-то не хватает, но разбираться уже буду завтра, ребенок спать хочет!!!

----------


## Туз Козырный

Дальше,девочки,будем учиться тому,что я знаю сам!
Повторяю-возможности программы оч.большие,я сам еще не все знаю!
Но для нашей школьной работы-уже применяю.ИТАК,будем учиться писать и обрабатывать музыку в 3-х вариантах.
1.Если нет синтезатора(это самый долгий и трудный,но интересный)
2.Есть синтезатор с возм.записи на дискету или флэш(я его чаще всего использую в школе)
3.Есть просто миди файл(караоке мы еще называем)
Предлагаю сегодня самый быстрый 3 вариант-сделать из мидюхи конфетку MP3 :Aga:  :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## petrovna2106

А у меня при нажатии магнитофонного пуска секундомер бежит, полоска движется, а звука нет.:redface:

----------


## tvk-2004

> Предлагаю сегодня самый быстрый 3 вариант-сделать из мидюхи конфетку MP3


Замечательный вариант! Глазки уже закрываются, но "Врагу не сдается наш гордый Варяг!"

----------


## petrovna2106

Кстати, для общего сведения, у меня караоке-файлы на компе вообще не играют. Молчание. Может у меня Миди-базы звуков нет?
Когда Винду преустановила сама под чутким телефонным руководством - играли.
Потом мастер-интернетчик забрал себе домой мой комп сетевое обеспечение ладил, перестали играть. Может он того - упростил систему?

----------


## tvk-2004

У меня проблема: в компе нет ни одного миди-файла. Брать любой или предложишь свой?

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

привет, девочки, у меня сетупа нету..:redface:
есть 5 каких-то файлов, из них *flstudio7.exe* - может это оно?

----------


## petrovna2106

Отваливаюсь спать. Времечко 3.37 ночи.
Утро вечера умнее, завтра Сережа что-нибудь придумает. 
СПОКОЙНОЙ НОЧЕЧЬКИ ВСЕМ!

----------


## tvk-2004

*Василиса Кормящая*,
 Оно

----------


## Туз Козырный

ПОЕХАЛИ:
1.Вверху слева FILE-жмем
2.Выбираем ИМПОРТ-МИДИ-файл
3.Откроется окно,где вы должны в своем компе выбрать готовый миди-файл(но обязательно с расширением MID или MIDI).Если мидюха с расширением KAR(караоке),то программа его не сможет открыть.Придется этот файл обработать в каком-нибудь файлменэджере(поменять КАR на MID)
4.У кого счас есть чистый миди-выбирайте и импортируйте в программу!
5.Появится небольшое окошко с названием ИМПОРТ МИДИ-все треки-каналы все-жмем ПТИЧКУ внизу справа!
6.Если это миди-файл,прямоугольнички подпишутся названиями инструментов(бас,гитара,ударные и др.),то есть наш файл-миди уже в программе!
ПРОБУЕМ! А я на :Ha: 
Не думайте,что ваш миди-файл ща заиграет-НЕТ!!! Крутить будет,а звука вы не услышите-ПОТОМУ ЧТО МЫ НА КАЖДУЮ ДОРОЖКУ НЕ ПРИЦЕПИЛИ ИНСТРУМЕНТЫ ИЗ FL-Studio!!!
Ниче страшного-ОСОБО ТЕРПЕЛИВЫХ СЕГОДНЯ НАУЧУ!!!

----------


## petrovna2106

Отваливаюсь спать. Времечко 3.37 ночи.
Утро вечера умнее, завтра Сережа что-нибудь придумает. 
СПОКОЙНОЙ НОЧЕЧЬКИ!

----------


## tvk-2004

Я готова дальше. Все открылось, как надо. Звука, правда нет. Сначала испугалась. Другой файл открыла. Что дальше?

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

у меня никак не установится, уже полчаса на одном месте, чего делать?

----------


## Туз Козырный

Таперича-САМОЕ ИНТЕРЕСНОЕ НАЧИНАЕТСЯ:будем цеплять на каждую миди-дорожку инструменты и синтезаторы из этой программы! :Ok: 
Сразу предупреждаю:я еще не разобрался полностью с настройками миди-каналов(миди файл должен звучать сразу после импорта,чтобы можно было ориентироваться где какой струмэнт-увы,еще не разобрался!):frown:
Там надо чего-то в опциях включить...Ну ладно,можно и так...
1.Если у вас после импорта миди дорожки подписались(бас,ударные)-это хорошо.Сразу будем туда цеплять нужные инструменты из Фрукты(FL-Studio)
2.Дорожки не подписаны(на всех 16 просто midi)-у меня так было,и так(смотря какой миди-файл)-придется действовать интуитивно,где какой инструмент.
3.НАЧИНАЕМ С УДАРНЫХ(дорожка подписывается drums):
-наводим мышь на прямоугольник с надписью
-щелкаем ПРАВОЙ кнопкой-ищем ЗАМЕНИТЬ-выбираем FPC(это синт ударных из этой программы)
-на прямоугольничке надпись поменяется на FPC и появится сам синтезатор ударных (КЛАСС!!),но я с ним тоже еще не разобрался,он на миди дорожке сам подбирает барабаны и начинает лупить!
-что он играет-можно уже прослушать,нажав кнопку вверху воспроизведения
МЫ ПОСТАВИЛИ СВОИ БАРАБАНЫ! ПРОБУЕМ И СЛУШАЕМ-а я чайку и :Ha: 

Если после импорта прямоугольнички не подписаны инструментами-попробуйте другую мидюху.
Какая-то из них обязательно подпишет прямоугольники,ЛЕГЧЕ БУДЕТ ОРИЕНТИРОВАТЬСЯ С ИНСТРУМЕНТАМИ,и потом подбирать нужные синтезаторы из программы!

----------


## tvk-2004

Ну и где здесь ударные? Ткните меня, пожалуйста, носом. Нет у меня никаких прямоугольничков с ударными. Одни клавиши кругом.



*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
*Туз Козырный*,
 Сережа! Ау! Нашла я ударные, все поменяла, а в ответ мне тишина.Вернее, сама добавила. Через каналы - добавить. А еще попробовала один из прямоугольничков поменять на то, что ты сказал. Теперь барабанит, но мне не нравится.

----------


## Туз Козырный

Не отчаивайся-я тоже сразу не мог определить,где какой инструмент(не играет в программе импортированный миди-файл)!
Я же написал ниже-пробуй цеплять на каждую дорожку FPC или Fruity DX10-это отл.клавишный синтезатор,он обязат.тебе что-то будет на дорожке играть(или стучать),и ты сможешь определить,что за партия исполняется на дорожке!!! 
 Начни с самой верхней(первой)дорожки:
-наводишь мышь на нее,щелкаешь правой-в открывшемся списке находишь ЗАМЕНИТЬ-в списке найди DX10-щелкаешь по нему левой-откроется клавишный синт-ОН ТЕБЕ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО БУДЕТ ИГРАТЬ ТО,ЧТО ПРОПИСАНО НА ЭТОЙ МИДИ-ДОРОЖКЕ.Мож партию бас-гитары,мож партию ритм-гитары,мож партию ударных,мож ведущую мелодию(если это был караоке-файл).Ведь сейчас главное-ОПРЕДЕЛИТЬ,КАКАЯ ПАРТИЯ НА КАКОЙ ДОРОЖКЕ ПРОПИСАНА! Не обращай пока внимания на качество звучания-главное пока-ПРАВИЛЬНО ОПРЕДЕЛИТЬ ДОРОЖКИ ПО ПАРТИЯМ ИНСТРУМЕНТОВ!!!
 ПРОБУЙ,Я ЕЩЕ НЕ СПЛЮ!!! Мне интересно,получится у тебя или нет!
Попробуй другой файл-у тебя что,мало мидюх в компе?
Дерзай,не боись и слушай,что тебе играет на каждой дорожке DX10!
Да,еще-слева вертик.ряд зеленых индикаторов напротив каждой дорожки.Все повыключай(просто наводишь мышь на индикатор и нажимаешь левую кнопку,так же и включай-это откл.звучания дорожки).
Так легче определять,если оставить звучать одну!

----------


## tvk-2004

Ага. дерзай. У меня все спать пытаются, а я как дурочка на стуле прыгаю. После последнего сообщения и после того, как поменяла сама на ударные одну из дорожек, немножко понимать стала, но программу закрыла, рычать уже стали. Поэтому продолжение завтра. Спасибо за терпение.
А мидюх я сейчас целый архив, первый попавшийся в интернете, закачала. Есть над чем работать.

----------


## Туз Козырный

http:/*************.com/files/bti1rp5wa
Вот ссылка на файл,который откроется в FL-Studio.Это моя работа с миди файла.Скачай и в главном меню программы FILES-ОТКРЫТЬ открой его.
На всех прямоугольниках будут надписи ситезаторов,которые играют на своей дорожке! Это я их уже туда нацепил,а мидюха ужасная была!!!

----------


## tvk-2004

*Туз Козырный*,
 Сереж, я скачаю, но все открою и попробую завтра. Наушники куда-то запропастились, найти не могу. Дома ремонт, так что черт ногу сломает.

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Ага. дерзай. У меня все спать пытаются, а я как дурочка на стуле прыгаю. После последнего сообщения и после того, как поменяла сама на ударные одну из дорожек, немножко понимать стала, но программу закрыла, рычать уже стали. Поэтому продолжение завтра. Спасибо за терпение.
> А мидюх я сейчас целый архив, первый попавшийся в интернете, закачала. Есть над чем работать.


 Так наушники одень-и пусть себе спят! ИСКУССТВО ТРЕБУЕТ ЖЕРТВ!:biggrin: :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
А че,больш никого? Ну и ученичков бог послал! Все уже небось храпят!kuku:biggrin:

----------


## tvk-2004

Из учеников Лиля где-то здесь бродит. В Беседке еще есть Плата. И усё.

----------


## Туз Козырный

Понятно.Ну тады на сегодня усе! :Aga:  :Ok: 
И так девчатам на завтра материала хватит,как проснутся!:biggrin:
СПОКОЙНОЙ НОЧИ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
А Вам за сегодня ставлю 12 баллов(энто у нас на Украине 12-балльная система) :Ok: :biggrin:
ПОКА!!! :flower:

----------


## kozinda1

> Из учеников Лиля где-то здесь бродит. В Беседке еще есть Плата. И усё.


Брожу, но ничего не понимаю:eek:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А вообще, у меня ни одного миди нет. :Tu: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Методом научного тыка попробовала свою музыку сочинить:biggrin: Прикольно!!!

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Брожу, но ничего не понимаю


А че ж не поняла? Программу скачала?

----------


## tvk-2004

*kozinda1*,
 Лиля, в Яндексе набей, тебе столько вариантов предложат! Они очень легкие, не бойся качать. А там еще Сергей ссылочку дал. Начни оттуда.

----------


## kozinda1

> http:/*************.com/files/bti1rp5wa
> Вот ссылка на файл,который откроется в FL-Studio.Это моя работа с миди файла.Скачай и в главном меню программы FILES-ОТКРЫТЬ открой его.
> На всех прямоугольниках будут надписи ситезаторов,которые играют на своей дорожке! Это я их уже туда нацепил,а мидюха ужасная была!!!


Скачала и открыла. Классно, но как это сделать пока не врубаюсь:rolleyes:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Брожу, но ничего не понимаю:eek:
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> А вообще, у меня ни одного миди нет.
> 
> *Добавлено через 2 минуты*
> Методом научного тыка попробовала свою музыку сочинить:biggrin: Прикольно!!!


Это тоже правильно! Программа интуитивно понятна,мож тыкать-и научиться! Это пока поймешь самое начало,а потом как затянет!!! Я все остальные забросил,удалил с компа вааще,оставил только Adobe Audition-3(для работы с вокалом)-и все.ХВАТАЕТ С ГОЛОВОЙ ЭТИХ ДВУХ!!! :Aga:  :Ok:  :Ha:

----------


## kozinda1

> А че ж не поняла? Программу скачала?


Программу скачала и установила, все работает. Скачала какой-то миди файл, но он установился так:Дорожки не подписаны(на всех 16 просто midi)-у меня так было,и так(смотря какой миди-файл)-придется действовать интуитивно,где какой инструмент.

А интуиции сегодня уже никакой нет!!!kuku

----------


## tvk-2004

О, Оленька где-то на подходе. Это я про Василису Кормящую. Только где она?
А я пошла, ребята, баиньки. Всем спокойной ночи.

----------


## Туз Козырный

Лиля,ну почитай вним. мои сегодняшние посты,потихоньку,не спеши.Я ж уже так подробно объясняю,как в 1 классе(жаль,скриншоты не умею делать).Ну ниче,девочки научат!
И все получится,не отчаивайся!!! :Aga:

----------


## kozinda1

> О, Оленька где-то на подходе. Это я про Василису Кормящую. Только где она?
> А я пошла, ребята, баиньки. Всем спокойной ночи.


Спокойной, я тоже отползаю, Эвка моя что-то уже хнычет во сне!

----------


## Туз Козырный

Лиля,это из меня плохой учитель!:wink:Надо дать ссылку на свой миди-файл,чтоб там все подписано было!!!! :Vah: 
С этого надо было начинать!!!
Ну ниче,щас исправлюсь! :Aga:

----------


## kozinda1

> Лиля,ну почитай вним. мои сегодняшние посты,потихоньку,не спеши.Я ж уже так подробно объясняю,как в 1 классе(жаль,скриншоты не умею делать).Ну ниче,девочки научат!
> И все получится,не отчаивайся!!!


Да я вникну, не дурнее паровоза, только когда не буду дергаться. Наш папа сегодня в командировке, вот и приходится, как той обезьяне ( и красивая, и умная) дергаться во все стороны!!!:smile:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Надо дать ссылку на свой миди-файл,чтоб там все подписано было!!!!


Вот это классно!!! :Aga:

----------


## Туз Козырный

http:/*************.com/files/o1rc7zy2f
Вот ссылка на чистый миди-файл!!! Там все треки подписаны!!!  Дерзайте,девчата-а я спать пойду.Пальцы уже болят от клавиатуры!!! :Vah: :biggrin: :flower: 
ВСЕМ ПОКА! ДО ЗАВТРА!!!:tongue:kuku

----------


## kozinda1

До завтра Сережа!  Мы тоже завтра со всем этим добром дерзать будем!!!:smile:

----------


## petrovna2106

Сережа.
Твои Бабушки-старушки хорошо прослушались в программе.
Вторая мидюха прошла без звука, вставила-заменила барабаны как учил.
Ждем дальше.
Научись делась скрин: одвременно нажимаешь 2 клавиши: *Shift* и *PrtSc*. (это ты сфотал экран)
Перепрыгиваешь в программу Пайнт-рисовалка и нажимаешь Вставить. (фотка экрана вставляется в Пайнт).
Сохранить как... Сохраняешь.
Потом вся эта картинка вставляется в сообщение. Дальше наверно знаешь как вставлять картинку в сообщение?

----------


## tvk-2004

*Туз Козырный*,
 Сережа! Барабаны на трех дорожках вставила, мелодию поменяла на DX10, теперь у меня мелодия Бабушек звучит с ударными. Что делать дальше?

----------


## Туз Козырный

Привет девчата! :flower:  Вижу,что программа понравилась и потихоньку дело продвигается! Я рад за вас и что вы прилежные ученицы(ну,прям как в школе):biggrin:
ПРОДОЛЖАЕМ:очень прошу всех,кто сейчас пробует работать в программе-скачайте мой миди-файл(ссылку я давал ниже в посте) под названием babuski.mid.Потом откройте его в FL-Studio-все прямоугольнички подпишутся названиями ПАРТИЙ инструментов,для каждого трека-свое!
Мне так легче будет вам объяснять,я у себя тож этот файл открыл-и мы с ним будем работать до конца,пока не сделаем конфетку в формате MP3.

ПРОДОЛЖАЕМ:после импорта файла перед нами главное рабочее окно программы-видим 13 треков (считаем сверху вниз),в начале каждого трека-эти самые прямоугол.с подписями,ручки слева(ближе к прямоугол.)-регул.громкости каждого трека,еще левее-ручка панорамы трека,зеленые индикаторы светятся-трек включен(звучит),не светятся-трек отключен(звука нэту и нэ будэт:biggrin:).Чтобы вкл. или выкл. трек просто наводим курсор на лямпочку и щелкаем ЛЕВОЙ кнопкой.
 Чтобы регулировать гром.трека-курсор наводим на ручку регулятора гром.,нажимаем ЛЕВУЮ кнопку мыши-появится маленький прямоугл. возле ручки-просто тянем мышь не отпуская левую кнопку,громкость будет регулироваться(ориентируемся по белому полю индикатора появившегося окошка-вверх(громче),вниз(тише).То же самое и с регулятором панорамы,только в появившемся индикаторе будет маленькая белая черточка-удерживая л.кнопку тянем мышь-индикатор будет окрашиваться влево(панорама ушла влево) или вправо(панорама иннструмента вправо).Но я панораму не трогаю,обычно оставляю по центру(тоненькая белая черточка на индикаторе).
Ху,заморився(печатать!:biggrin:)-потягайте мышку,потренируйтесь-а я  :Ha: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Есть кто в разделе или я тихо сам с собою...? :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## petrovna2106

Чего-то я в твоей Бабушке-мидишке накосячила :biggrin:, Как начинается припев орган заикается и пару раз спотыкается и черезчур орет.:biggrin:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Чего-то я в твоей Бабушке-мидишке накосячила , Как начинается припев орган заикается и пару раз спотыкается и черезчур орет.


:biggrin:Ну это ничего,дело поправимое-мы же не приступали еще вплотную к синтезаторам,гитарам и прочему! Не спеши,и до них доберемся.Главное сейчас-запоминай то,о чем рассказываю.Это основа-ПОТОМ ЖЕ ЛЕГЧЕ БУДЕТ! 
Но лучше ничего не крутите и не лазьте там,где еще не знаете!!!:cool: У программы есть функция автоматического запоминания положений регуляторов и всех ваших действий в программе!!!:cool:
Ща накрутите-навертите-ПОТОМ ПРИДЕТСЯ ПРОГРАММУ УДАЛЯТЬ И ПО НОВОМУ СТАВИТЬ!!! :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:

----------


## Марина 66

Люди - привет!!!!! Сенсею Серёге-  особый поклон! :biggrin:   и сразу плачу:  мидюха не играет.....то, что первый, обработанный уже файл давал - играло, а эта не хочет:eek:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
....щётчик работает....и видно,что звук ЕСТЬ...но не слышно..

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Чего-то я в твоей Бабушке-мидишке накосячила


господи, Наташ, как ты её открыла????

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Люди - привет!!!!! Сенсею Серёге-  особый поклон! :biggrin:   и сразу плачу:  мидюха не играет.....то, что первый, обработанный уже файл давал - играло, а эта не хочет:eek:
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> ....щётчик работает....и видно,что звук ЕСТЬ...но не слышно..


Марина,тот файл мой первый-это конечный результат,мы ща к нему стремимся.Он уже сделан мной в этой программе!!! Поэтому он играет!!!
А чистое не обработанное еще миди (второй файл под назв.babuski.mid)-ИГРАТЬ НЕ БУДЕТ!!! :Vah: Будь вним.-я уже об этом писал ниже!!! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## petrovna2106

*Марина 66*,
Ты Бабушек открывай. У меня тоже мидюхи просто так не играют. Мы на Бабульках тренируемся сейчас.

----------


## Туз Козырный

Та елы-палы,девчата-НЕ ТРОГАЙТЕ ТОТ ПЕРВЫЙ ФАЙЛ С РУССКИМ НАЗВАНИЕМ!!! :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:  Это просто я его дал на закачку,чтоб вы могли сравнить потом миди с УЖЕ ОБРАБОТАННЫМ! :Vah: Ну и послушать! :Aga: 
Мы сейчас работаем над миди-файлом babuski.mid!!!!!!!! :Vah: 
Он пока ИГРАТЬ НЕ БУДЕТ В ЭТОЙ ПРОГРАММЕ !!!
Откройте его и делайте то,что я вас учу!!! И не лазьте больше в программе,потерпите(понимаю,что соблазн есть!)-НО ВЫ САМИ ЗАПУТАЕТЕСЬ и меня :Oj:  :Vah:  :flower: 
Спешка нужна......сами знаете!:

----------


## Марина 66

> Откройте его и делайте то,что я вас учу!!!


 :Aga: ...а чего делать???

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Серёж, а у тебя скайп не установлен,а?.......я по написанному плохо наверное понимаю..:biggrin:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Так,немного покричал на вас-извините! :flower: Прошу-НЕ СПЕШИТЕ! :Aga: 
Делаем так:
1.закройте программу,чтоб файл Бабушек удалился
2.запустите FL по-новой и импортируйте туда миди-файл babuski.mid
3.после импорта вы увидите 13 треков-поставьте на 13,12,и11 треки (они будут подписаны DRUMS) синтезатор ударных FPC (как это сделать-я написал уже ниже)
4.потренируйтесь с громкостью только этих 3-х треков,панорамой,вкл. и выкл. треков.
5.остальные треки не трогайте пока и ниче не крутите лишнего-МЫ СЕЙЧАС РАБОТАЕМ ТОЛЬКО С 11,12 и 13 треками (партия ударных)
Понятно? :Aga:

----------


## Марина 66

> То же самое и с регулятором панорамы,только в появившемся индикаторе будет маленькая белая черточка-удерживая л.кнопку тянем мышь-индикатор будет окрашиваться влево(панорама ушла влево) или вправо(панорама иннструмента вправо).Но я панораму не трогаю,обычно оставляю по центру(тоненькая белая черточка на индикаторе).


:frown:  я тут чего- то не догоняю....

----------


## Туз Козырный

Скайпа нэт,читайте вним.-и все получится!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> я тут чего- то не догоняю....


Ну и не трогай пока регулятор панорамы-пусть будет,как есть.Громкость регулировать на барабанах получается?

----------


## Марина 66

> потренируйтесь с громкостью только этих 3-х треков,панорамой,вкл. и выкл. треков.


а эти треки уже должны звучать?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
вау!!!  застучало!!! а скорость какая бешенная....чего с ней делать? или так и должно быть?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
стоп, Серёж, а мы сами должны на клавиатурах, которые выскакивают (когда замену делаем) ритм, мелодию набивать?:redface:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Фу,слава богу-звук у нее появился! Тихо,ничего не набивай,не трогай-пусть себе кнопочки на синтезаторе сами себе моргают-выбивают!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Теперь РЕГУЛИРУЕМ ТЕМП. Изначально он долженбыть нормальным-128 уд.Посмотри вверху,возле кнопки стоп.Если он не такой-значит уже накрутила...
Наводим мышь на окошко темпа,наж.левую кнопку,перемещаем мышь удерживая л.кнопку выставляем в окошке темп-128.

----------


## Марина 66

неа.....128!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Серёж, при замене на FРC  мы в окошке, которое открывается - ничего не делаем...так?  и все 13, 12, 11  на FРC   меняем?

----------


## Туз Козырный

> неа.....128!!!


Значит все правильно-просто в 12 треке (это тарелки должны звучать-ошибка,такое может быть),я сам только что прослушал.
 Выключаем 12 трек (чтоб индикатор зеленый слева не светился).Нам пока хватит барабанов на 11 и 13 треках.ДЕЛАЙ!

----------


## petrovna2106

> МЫ СЕЙЧАС РАБОТАЕМ ТОЛЬКО С 11,12 и 13 треками (партия ударных) Понятно?


Приказание выполнила :biggrin:
Выбрала на указанные 3 дорожки названия. Ничего. Барабанит, бумкает басом и поскрипывает периодически. Остальным дорожкам лампочки погасила.
Жду дальше.

----------


## Туз Козырный

> неа.....128!!!
> 
> *Добавлено через 3 минуты*
> Серёж, при замене на FРC  мы в окошке, которое открывается - ничего не делаем...так?  и все 13, 12, 11  на FРC   меняем?


Совершенно верно!!! Эти выскакивающие окна синта можно закрыть,барабаны останутся.Закрывать крестик вверху справа.ЗАКРЫВАЙ!

----------


## Марина 66

докладываю:  на последних 3-х  треках:
FРC      FРC #2      FРC# 3   правильно?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
ой, Наташа с нами..вернулась.....я думала  Серёга со мной одной мучается...:biggrin:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Выбрала на указанные 3 дорожки названия. Ничего. Барабанит, бумкает басом и поскрипывает периодически. Остальным дорожкам лампочки погасила.
> Жду дальше.


Молодчина! А ну-ка послушай 12 трек,че он там молотит,у меня он не совпадает с ритмом и темпом(если что-ВЫКЛЮЧАЙ ЕГО ПОКА СОВСЕМ,чтоб не мешал)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> докладываю: на последних 3-х треках:
> FРC FРC #2 FРC# 3 правильно?


Правильно!!! Выключай 12-с ним пока непонятка,позже разберемся!!!

----------


## Марина 66

> меня он не совпадает с ритмом и темпом


ага, у меня тож тарелки частят.....и ещё:  Ударные у вас как? сразу вступают?   у меня на 5 секунде

----------


## Туз Козырный

На 11,12 и 13 треках должны появиться надписи FPC(2,3).
12 трек пока выключаем совсем!!!

----------


## petrovna2106

*Туз Козырный*,
Я сначала заменила эти 3 трека на разные названия. Потом исправила как ты сказал: все однинаково -  FРC FРC #2 FРC# 3 .
На №11 - бумкает
На №12 тарелки - выключила.
На №13 - тишина почему-то?

Не, извиняюсь, дослушала, тоже изредка чего-то выдает.

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Ударные у вас как? сразу вступают? у меня на 5 секунде


Да,на 5! Там вступление играют клавишные,без барабанов.Но мы до них еще не добрались!!! Ничего не трогайте,не лезьте-запутаетесь!!!

----------


## Марина 66

я без тебя теперь - ни шагу!!! :Aga:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> На №13 - тишина почему-то?


Посмотри вним.на дорожку-увидишь точечки в разных местах.Это прописаны барабанные сбивки,FPC только там 13 дорожку будет играть.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> я без тебя теперь - ни шагу!!!


Говорил же!!! :Ok:  :Ha:

----------


## Марина 66

у меня вопрос возник:   вся ударная часть АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ  регулируется????  Ну к примеру, если бы другая мидишка была?  FРC  по другому бы звучала?   ...и чего дальше делать?

----------


## Туз Козырный

> у меня вопрос возник:   вся ударная часть АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ  регулируется????  Ну к примеру, если бы другая мидишка была?  FРC  по другому бы звучала?   ...и чего дальше делать?


Совершенно верно! Мы сейчас исп.FPC в автомат.режиме.То есть так,как написано в мидюхе,но он ее играет уже СВОИМИ барабанами!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Еще вопросы по 11,12 и 13 трекам есть?

----------


## Марина 66

нет!

----------


## Туз Козырный

ПРЕДУПРЕЖДАЮ:не трогайте сам FPC-ничего не нажимайте в окне синта-ОПЯТЬ ЗАПУТАЕМСЯ! Пусть играет пока себе треки автоматически!!!:cool:
Мы с ним позже разберемся обязательно!!!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Подводим итог по партии ударных (11,12 и 13 треки) и идем к партии бас-гитары или еще вопросы возникли?

----------


## Марина 66

нет!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
ну не томи, родимыыый!!!  меня через час сын выдавит из-за компа :biggrin: :Ha:  :Pivo:

----------


## petrovna2106

Меня не терять! Я с вами параллельно иду. Тоже жду продолжения. Вопросов пока нет.

----------


## Туз Козырный

Хорошо! Молодцы девчата (только нетерпеливые сильно):biggrin: :Ok: 
ПОДВЕДЕМ ПЕРВЫЕ ИТОГИ:
1.Мы научились запускать программу FL-Studio
2.Мы умеем ипортировать в программу миди-файл
3.Мы знаем,что миди-файлы не все одинаково подписывают треки программы и знаем,что миди-файл в программе сразу после импорта играть не будет(мы не слышим звук,хоть индикаторы моргают)
4.Мы научились начинать работу с файлом с партии ударных и знаем,как поставить на трек ударных синтезатор уд.инстр.FPC
5.Умеем регулировать громкость трека
6.Умеем выкл.и вкл.трек
7.Знаем,что FPC может играть трек ударных в автомат.режиме
8.Поняли,что пока Туз Козырный не объяснил-ничего не крутим-клацам-лезем в программе-программа запомнит ваши действия и установки регуляторов,потом будет :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Vah: 

 Вроде бы все.Следующее продолжение-партия БАС-ГИТАРЫ!!!
Перекур 5 мин. :Aga:  :Pivo:  :Ha: 

9.Мы научились слушать трек,определять в нем ошибки (как в 12 треке) и знаем,что в таких случаях делать(временно отключаем его)

----------


## Марина 66

ОООООО!!!(это стон)!! :Ha:  :Ha:  :Ha:  :Ha: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
 :012:  :043:

----------


## Туз Козырный

ПРОДОЛЖАЕМ-партия БАС-ГИТАРЫ!!! :Ok: 
1.Партия бас-гитары-это 2 трек(считаем сверху вниз),там на прямоуг.написано BASS
2.Наводим стрелку на прям.с надписью BASS,щелкаем правой по нему-ищем ЗАМЕНИТЬ-ищем в раскр.списке синтезаторов BooBass
3.Это синтезатор настоящей бас-гитары-щелкаем по нему левой
4.Перед нами-окошко дэки эл.бас-гитары!
5.Прямоуг.трека изменил надпись на BooBass!
БЫСТРО СДЕЛАЛИ!!! :Ha: 
Сделать-и сидеть только смотреть-читать надписи,НИЧЕГО НЕ КРУТИТЬ!!!
Ща дальше пойдем!!!

----------


## Марина 66

готово!!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/735230.gif[/IMG]

----------


## petrovna2106

готово. Бумкает красиво.
Вопрос: А переходы от одного аккорда к другому как делаются? А как ты сделал, чтобы бас играл переходы по разным тональностям?

----------


## Туз Козырный

> готово!!


Маладэц!!!
1.Смотрим на дэку бас-гитары-там 3 ручки-регулятора BASS(низкие)MID(средние)TREBLE(высокие).Это регуляторы ЧАСТОТЫ ЗВУКА бас-гитары
2.Наводим стрелку на регул.BASS,наж.левую,не отпуская кнопку мыши крутим ручку до упора вправо(увеличиваем громк.низов)
БЫСТРО КРУТНУЛИ!!!

----------


## petrovna2106

> А переходы от одного аккорда к другому как делаются? А как ты сделал, чтобы бас играл переходы по разным тональностям?


А=а=а, ты бас набирал на клавиатуре??? Каждую ноточку отдельно?

----------


## Марина 66

есть!!!!!   ...и прощаюсь с вами, милый учитель...:frown:  Всем ученикам - до завтра!!![IMG]http://*********ru/782321.gif[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 45 секунд*



> ты бас набирал на клавиатуре???


не, Наташ, там ВСЁ  автоматом, как ударные..

----------


## Туз Козырный

> готово. Бумкает красиво.


Ух елы,уже успела послушать!:biggrin:В том-то и дело,что БУМКАЕТ,потому что сейчас бас-гитара играет на ОКТАВУ ВНИЗУ!!!:mad:(почему так-сам не знаю,в некоторых миди-файлах партия баса звучит даже на 2 окт.вниз)
Наша задача-перестроить ее ОКТАВУ ВВЕРХ!!! :Aga: (это в нашем случае,с этим файлом):rolleyes:

----------


## petrovna2106

*Туз Козырный*,
Не молчите, о мудрый учитель. Продолжайте!
И все-таки прошу разъяснить как закладываются акккорды. Бас ходит по разным тональностям, он откуда знает где переходить?

----------


## Туз Козырный

> А=а=а, ты бас набирал на клавиатуре??? Каждую ноточку отдельно?


Какая ноточка,ничего я не набирал-МЫ РАБОТАЕМ С ГОТОВОЙ МИДИ_ФОНОГРАММОЙ!
Ну ниже посты почитай-мы рассматриваем КАК ИЗ МИДИ СДЕЛАТЬ MP3!
Как самому сочинять-ПОТОМ НАУЧУ-РАССКАЖУ,не все сразу!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> *Туз Козырный*,
> Не молчите, о мудрый учитель. Продолжайте!
> И все-таки прошу разъяснить как закладываются акккорды. Бас ходит по разным тональностям, он откуда знает где переходить?


Не спешите,мы как раз к этому подходим!

----------


## tvk-2004

Вас догнала, все сделала. Что дальше?

----------


## petrovna2106

Всё. Меня временно изгоняют. Встретимся через пару часиков?

----------


## Туз Козырный

ПРОДОЛЖАЕМ:поднимаем тональность партии бас-гитары на одну октаву вверх. :Aga: 
1.Наводим курсор на прямоуг.BooBass
2.Щелкаем левой-в списке ищем вверху Piano roll
3.Щелкаем правой-перед нами окно PIANO ROLL!
В этом окне видим клавиатуру ф-но(слева),посредине поля-зеленые прямоугольнички.Это ноты(их изображ.так принято в этой программе).Вот здесь мы и можем ОТРЕДАКТИРОВАТЬ партию баса как хотим!Можно вообще переписать по новой! Но об этом-ПОЗЖЕ!!! Ща у нас задача-поднять все!!! эти ноты(зел.прямоугольнички),перетащить каждую на октаву вверх! С ума сойти,если делать это вручную!!! :Vah: 
Программа это мож.делать автоматически!!!
4.Вверху окна Пиано ролл (в самом верху,слева,)есть мал.квадратик(похож на клавиши)-щелкаем левой по нему-в списке находим РЕДАКТИРОВАТЬ-в списке находим ПЕРЕМЕСТИТЬ ОДНУ ОКТАВУ
5.Щелчек по ней левой-ВСЕ! все ноты уже на октаву вверх!

ДЕЛАЕМ!!! СЛУШАЕМ БАС-ГИТАРУ ВМЕСТЕ С БАРАБАНАМИ ИЛИ БЕЗ НИХ!!!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Пока покидаю раздел-УСТАЛ!!! Буду вечером! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Юрий Шар

Дорогие коллеги! В дополнение к урокам Сергея :Ok: (я тоже учусь с Вами),загляните по этой ссылке:
http://www.alexsoft.ru/work-with-a-sound
Там есть самоучители-видеоуроки  по многим программам для создания и обработки музыки, в том числе и по FL Studio, а так же Sound Forge и Adobe Audition.

----------


## Туз Козырный

Всем добрый вечер! У кого что не получилось-ЖДУ ВОПРОСОВ! :Tu: 
Если нет-пойдем дальше-ПАРТИЯ РИТМ-ГИТАРЫ. :Ok: 
Пока жду! :Ha:

----------


## tvk-2004

Все в порядке, все получилось. Пойдем дальше.:smile:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Пока никого нет и вопросов нет-немного об окошке Piano Roll.
Это одно из главных рабочих окон редактора-здесь можно делать с нотами выбранной партии инструмента очень много.Напоминаю,что ноты в этом окне отображаются в виде зеленых прямоугольничков.Разработчики программы сделали так специально,чтобы музыкой могли заниматься даже люди,не имеющие понятия о нотной грамоте!
 Эти нотки можно перемещать в окне вверх,вниз,влево,вправо.Можно удалять,прописывать новые,менять длительность звучания нот.Можно прямо сейчас стереть эту партию,над которой мы работаем-и полностью написать партию бас-гитары Бабушек по-своему вкусу.Но сейчас мы этого пока делать не будем-ведь у нас пока другая задача,а именно:
-научиться работать с импортированными миди-файлами
-рассмотреть основные программные синтезаторы программы
-научиться и запомнить основные приемы работы в программе
 Напоминаю,материала по обучению работе с программой уйма в Инете(есть и видео-уроки,и статьи)-но все это как-то разбросано,нет определ.системы.
 Я же стараюсь научить вас,ув.коллеги,в первую очередь тем приемам работы с программой,КОТОРЫЕ ПРИГОДЯТСЯ ДЛЯ РАБОТЫ В ШКОЛЕ!
 ПРИМЕР:срочно нужна фанера MP3 для КВН,КОНЦЕРТА,ВЕЧЕРА и других прелестей нашей работы.Наши действия:
1.быстренько на синте сделал мидюху
2.если нет синта-мидюх полно у каждого да и у нас на форуме-НЭТ ПРОБЛЭМ-сделаем или поделимся!
3.импортируем мидюху сюда в программу и делаем из нее MP3-конфетку по своему вкусу!
 Вот цель нашего первого занятия(так назовем).Согласны?:smile:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Все в порядке, все получилось. Пойдем дальше.


Приветствую! :flower:  Что,опять вдвоем? :Tu: 

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
ПРОДОЛЖАЕМ:партия ритм-гитары! :Ok: 
Итак,надеюсь что программа открыта,файл импортирован,у нас готовы 2 партии-ударные(FPC) и бас-гитара(BooBass).Идем дальше:
1.наводим стрелку на 3 дорожку(CLAVI),щелчок правой-ищем ЗАМЕНИТЬ-ищем FL-Slayer щелчок по нему левой-ПЕРЕД НАМИ программный синт электрогитары FL Slayer !!!
2.Посмотрите на название дорожки(прямоугольничка)-оно тоже изменилось!
ДЕЛАЕМ!!! :Aga: 
Не забываем включить 3 трек(зеленый индикатор слева),а то ничего не услышим!!!

----------


## tvk-2004

Все готово. Хрюкает неприятно.

*Добавлено через 54 секунды*
Опять вдвоем, все спят.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
У меня вопрос. А здесь тональность менять не надо? Что-то ухо режет.

----------


## Туз Козырный

Точно!!! Это гитара настроена на рок-музыку,так программистам захотелось! А мы ща сделаем попсу:
1.На гитаре ищем вверху черное окошко,там написано POWER HORDS-наводим,щелкаем левой-выбираем None(без никаких примочек)
2.В самом низу слева в столбце AMP левым щелком включаем самую верхнюю кнопочку Dry,то же самое делаем в панели Cabinet.
3.На треке Slayer откроем окно Piano Roll и поднимем тональность на октаву вверх(как мы делали днем с бас-гитарой!)
СДЕЛАЛИ!!! ПОСЛУШАЛИ!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> У меня вопрос. А здесь тональность менять не надо? Что-то ухо режет.


На октаву вверх-такова специфика миди-файлов!!!

----------


## tvk-2004

Готово! Уже намного приятней.

----------


## Туз Козырный

Ну как-глаза не разбегаются от кучи регуляторов на самой гитаре и панели под ней? Здесь можно экспериментировать с кнопками и регуляторами сколько душе угодно,и совершенно менять звук гитары(тембрами,разными примочками,способом звукоизвлечения и пр. прелестями ГИТАРИСТОВ!)

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Готово! Уже намного приятней.


Щас еще немножко поскажу-
-на самой деке(белой)гитары покрути немножко ручки Harmonic,затем Damp,затем Tone-и оставь по своему вкусу!
КРУТИ,НЕ БОИСЬ!!! :Aga:  Включи воспроизведение,слушай все вместе-и крути гитару,шоб классно было!
Не забываем про регуляторы громкости треков-там тоже во время воспроизведения крутим регляторы громкости,чтобы все инструменты одинаково по громкости звучали.Это уже начинается звукорежиссура! ПОДБИРАЙТЕ!!!

----------


## tvk-2004

Покрутила очень даже прилично. Стало  :Ok:  У меня мелодия, 1 прямоугольник не впечатляет. Саму мелодию можно сделать посимпатичней? Понимаю, что для минусовок не нужна. Но интересно.

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Саму мелодию можно сделать посимпатичней?


Конечно можно! А че туда полезла,мы ж еще с первым треком не работали?
Ну,ладно.ПРОДОЛЖАЕМ-первый трек-здесь записана мелодия,все верно.Говоришь,звучит некрасиво?Делаем красиво:
1.наводи мышь на прям.1 трека-щелк прав ЗАМЕНИТЬ-ищем Sytrus 
2.Щелкаем по нему-перед нами синтезатор Sytrus!!!
3.Наводи стрелочку в самый верхний левый уголок(там вилка нарисована),щелк левой по ней-выбираем в откр меню ЗАГОТОВКИ
4.Еще меню-и в каждом его разделе куча уже готовых тембров этого инструмента(они еще наз пресетами)
Подскажу-выбери Short sinth-Acid и послушай!
ДАВАЙ!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Ну как вам этот синтезатор? Вот перепробуете все его тембра-тогда скажете!:biggrin:Лично я за год до сих пор еще не все перепробовал!!! :Aga:

----------


## tvk-2004

Этих чертов там до черта. А такого нет.......... В какой колонке искать? Глазоньки разбегаются.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Нашла Short PWM и еще есть № 2 и 3

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Этих чертов там до черта. А такого нет.......... В какой колонке искать? Глазоньки разбегаются.


Да выбирай любой,какой нравится!:biggrin: Я уже и сам не помню,какой туда нацепил!!! :Vah: ТЫ ЖЕ УЖЕ НА СТАДИИ ТВОРЧЕСТВА! ЭТО ЖЕ БУДЕТ ТВОЯ ЛИЧНАЯ АРАНЖИРОВКА!!! :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower:  ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! :flower:

----------


## tvk-2004

Нашла!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Именно тот, про который говоришь.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Что дальше?

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Нашла!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> Именно тот, про который говоришь.
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> Что дальше?


Понравилось-ЗАПОМНИ И ОСТАВЛЯЙ.Пусть играет!!!:biggrin:

----------


## tvk-2004

Что, на сегодня все? Маловато будет.

----------


## Туз Козырный

А дальше ж еще треки остались,но на них уже всякие вставочки мелодические,импровизации и прочее!
 Смело цепляй туда этот синт (на все оставшиеся),выбирай тембра,какие нравятся,слушай,экспериментируй!!!
 Основу мы создали-УДАРНЫЕ,БАС,РИТМ,МЕЛОДИЯ есть! Огромный простор для аранжировки у тебя!!!
 А сейчас последнее на сегодня-КАК СОХРАНИТЬ ТЕКУЩУЮ АРАНЖИРОВКУ?
Да очень просто:
1.Главное меню(вверху)FILE-Сохранить как-и сохраняешь всю аранжировку в нужную тебе папку(папку сделай заранее и подпиши!).
Файл сохранится(но это еще не MP3,но уже и не мидюха сухая,но об этом завтра!).Он будет открываться пока только в этой программе!!!:cool: :Aga: 
ПОПРОБУЙ СОХРАНИ и НАПИШИ,КАК ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ!!! ЖДУ!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Что, на сегодня все? Маловато будет.


О,разыгралась на ночь глядя!!!:biggrin:Ты хоть синт прощупай,че он может,пройдись по заготовкам-пресетам Ситруса-ОБАЛДЕЕШЬ!!!:biggrin:
А я уже спать хочу!!! :Vah:

----------


## tvk-2004

Все сохранила легко и непринужденно. Опять вопрос. Там можно сохранять как MP3, если открыть нижнюю вкладку и выбрать нужный тип файла. Почему не сделали? Это нужно, чтобы иметь резервную копию и опять работать с ней или зачем тогда?

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Все сохранила легко и непринужденно. Опять вопрос. Там можно сохранять как MP3, если открыть нижнюю вкладку и выбрать нужный тип файла. Почему не сделали? Это нужно, чтобы иметь резервную копию и опять работать с ней или зачем тогда?


 Ну ты молодчина!!! :flower: Совершенно верно! Именно ж с этой копией в формате flp можно всегда поработать еще!
 Если хочешь-сохраняй уже после flp в MP3 сколько хочешь-хоть всю аранжировку,хоть только барабаны-дело личное!!!
Главное,что есть файл flp и ты всегда к нему вернешься!
12 баллов!!!:biggrin: :flower:  :Ha: 
Когда будешь сохранять в МП3-выскочит окошко,нажимай СТАРТ и жди-программа сама перекодирует аранжировку в МП3 (в окошке можно еще битрейт выбрать и пр.прелести формата MP3)

----------


## tvk-2004

Тогда на сегодня все. Спокойной ночи. Спасибо за урок и за то, что не ругал сильно.

----------


## Туз Козырный

Так ученица ж :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
СПОКОЙНОЙ НОЧИ!!! :flower: :tongue:kuku

----------


## Ирина Горкун

Ух ты!!! Чуть не проспала ценные уроки!!! Я с вами!!! НО... на улице 3 часа ночи:eek::biggrin: - "бумкать" и извлекать приличные звуки, сами понимаете... не одна дома... Зато всё скачала, установила, честно скопировала весь нужный лекционный материал ( чтоб денюжку днём не тратить:wink:) И с нетерпением буду ждать, когда утром все домочадцы проснуться! 
  Спасибо, Серёж, вроде б пока читала всё понятно, осталось днём практически прощупать всё!!!

----------


## Марина 66

Доброе утро.....двоечница проснулась.....у меня видно  в проге не всё работает....часто выскакивает вот это: 



> 3.Щелкаем правой-перед нами окно PIANO ROLL!


[IMG]http://*********ru/722691.jpg[/IMG]

у кого-нибудь ещё так бывает?????  или только у меня облом...:frown:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> об окошке Piano Roll.


вот ОНО у меня выскакивать   не хочет....

----------


## Туз Козырный

Всем учащимся -ДОБРОЕ УТРО! :flower: :biggrin:
Внимательно почитайте наш с Таней ночной урок-там речь шла о синтезаторах:
1.Соло или ритм-гитары (FL Slayer)! :Ok: 
2.Клавишный синт-легендарный Sytrus! :Ok: 
Я думаю,что вам сегодня на весь день хватит разбираться с этими пока только 2 программными синтами-там куча ручек,тембров!!! Пробуйте в гитаре все регуляторы,крутите,слушайте-все это можно делать во время ВОСПРОИЗВЕДЕНИЯ ТРЕКОВ!!! То же самое делайте и с Ситрусом-там в меню куча готовых тембров(пресетов),в самом синте можно даже ничего не крутить-просто пройдитесь по всем готовым наборам пресетов-там такие звуки можно найти,что мама не горюй!!!:biggrin:Я до сих пор все еще не перепробовал! :Aga: 
 Напоминаю,что после этого ночного урока вы уже становитесь САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНЫМИ АРАНЖИРОВЩИКАМИ и все,что вы сделаете с babuski.mid-это ВАШ МУЗ.ВКУС,СЛУХ,короче это уже ваше творчество на данном этапе работы с программой!
 Пробуйте другие мидюхи,не обязательно сидеть над babuski.mid.Но обязательно начинайте работу с трека УДАРНЫХ,потом бас-ритм-мелодия,так будет намного легче.
 Это только начало работы с программой,у нее огромные возможности.Здесь можно записывать и обр.вокал прямо с вашей аранжировкой(но я еще не пробовал).
 А пока жду вопросов,я еще здесь(пока внучка спит!):biggrin:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Доброе утро.....двоечница проснулась.....у меня видно  в проге не всё работает....часто выскакивает вот это: 
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/722691.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> у кого-нибудь ещё так бывает?????  или только у меня облом...:frown:
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> вот ОНО у меня выскакивать   не хочет....


Наверное,неправильные твои действия:wink:ЕЩЕ РАЗ ПОПРОБУЙ:
1.Наводим стрелку курсора на прямоугольник с названием трека
2.Щелчок ПРАВОЙ кнопкой мыши по нему-выскакивает меню,а в нем(в самом верху,первая строчка!-Piano Roll-щелкаешь по строке ЛЕВОЙ кнопкой мыши-ДОЛЖНО ПОЯВИТЬСЯ окно(большое) Piano Roll :Aga: 
 ПРОБУЙ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО!!!

----------


## petrovna2106

А я все сделала, все поняла. Но когда стала сохранять как..., то выскочило в центре маленькое окно:


и после нажатия на любую из кнопок на сереньком окошке - вылетает это:



и еще эта последняя картинка еще выходит каждый раз когда закрываю программу.
Короче, я так поняла что не хочет сохранять, потому, что демо-версия.

----------


## petrovna2106

> БУДЬТЕ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНЫ! ВПЕРЕД!!!


Делаю все сначала. Как сенсей велит.

----------


## Иринааа28

> даю ссылку на закачку ИМЕННО ЭТОЙ ПРАВИЛЬНОЙ ВЕРСИИ


Я именно ее и скачивала, но получается 


> часто выскакивает вот это:





> и после нажатия на любую из кнопок на сереньком окошке - вылетает это:


и архив там не как ты писал, а меньше
Пробовать и вникать в прогрпмму малыш не дает, так я все указания Мастера копирую и позже начну осваивать. Так что продолжайте свои уроки, они нам оооочень нужны. Спасибо за терпение.
И все таки я решила попробовать, пока сын спит, и в итоге застряла на бас-гитаре у меня выскочило окно, про которое писала Марина66. Сейчас снесу программу, удалю ее полностью и попробую заново закачать

----------


## tvk-2004

Девочки! Я тоже с этой проблемой мучилась, устанавливалась демо-версия. Потом установила свою программу, стало все  :Ok: Еще раз даю ссылку, попробуйте http://files.mail.ru/QT18MS

----------


## Иринааа28

> Еще раз даю ссылку, попробуйте


Таня, я ее тоже качала, но там немного другая была установка (в смысле обертка) и я удалила. А ты с ней сейчас работаешь?

----------


## tvk-2004

Да, только Сереге не сказала, ругаться будет. :biggrin:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Я именно ее и скачивала, но получается 
> 
> и архив там не как ты писал, а меньше
> Пробовать и вникать в прогрпмму малыш не дает, так я все указания Мастера копирую и позже начну осваивать. Так что продолжайте свои уроки, они нам оооочень нужны. Спасибо за терпение.
> И все таки я решила попробовать, пока сын спит, и в итоге застряла на бас-гитаре у меня выскочило окно, про которое писала Марина66. Сейчас снесу программу, удалю ее полностью и попробую заново закачать


Думаю,это будет правильное решение! Мож при закачке че случилось(недокачалось что-то или связь с Инетом обрывалась)-ТАКОЕ БЫВАЕТ!!! У меня было не раз  такое тоже при закачке программ-некоторые по нескольку раз перезакачивал(тот же Adobe Audition-ох и намучился,пока скачал :Vah: )
 Скачивай по новой по моей ссылке,потом сравни размеры архивов с моими еще раз...Если не получится-попроси Татьяну залить ее архивы этой программы на какой-нить файлообмен-ВЕДЬ У НЕЕ ВСЕ ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ!!! Значит скачала и установила ПРАВИЛЬНО!!! :Ok:  :Aga: 
 Я не могу залить-у меня позучий Инет:frown:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Да, только Сереге не сказала, ругаться будет.


Да не буду-Танюш,давай пусть по твоей ссылке все качают!!!
Кто его знает,что там на сайте  сейчас за архив-Я В ПРОШЛОМ ГОДУ СКАЧИВАЛ ОТТУДА!!!

----------


## Иринааа28

Татьяна, а там руссификатор есть? или мне не по глазам?

----------


## Туз Козырный

Там(на сайте,в разделе Download) появились какие-то обновления для 7 версии(их тогда еще не было,когда я скачивал) Update1 и Update 2.Может их надо ставить с прогой-НЕ ЗНАЮ! И 7 версия с какими-то обновлениями уже... :Tu: 
 У кого скоростной Инет-пробуйте! Если не идет-ИДИТЕ ПО ТАНИНОЙ ССЫЛКЕ! Программа хорошая,она того стоит,чтобы порыться! :Aga: 
КТО ИЩЕТ-ТОТ ВСЕГДА НАЙДЕТ!!!:biggrin:

----------


## kozinda1

> Девочки! Я тоже с этой проблемой мучилась, устанавливалась демо-версия


А я думала, что только у меня такие глюки!!!:eek:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Качаю Танину версию!!! :Aga:

----------


## Иринааа28

Я уже установила версию Татьяны, но вот не вижу руссификатора, а так все работает! :Ok:

----------


## tvk-2004

Девочки! Русификатора там нет, его брала с сайта, который Сергей рекомендовал. Все срослось, установилось.

----------


## Туз Козырный

Танюша,давай поруководи-помоги тут девочкам с установкой,пускай правильно установят,проверят-И ДАЛЬШЕ ПОТИХОНЬКУ ПОЙДЕМ!
 Видишь,что получается с сайтом программы... :Tu: 
Может,пост мой удалить,где я ссылку давал-зачем она нужна,если там глюки такие...Девчата только мучаются зря-и я с ними... :Vah: 
Короче-УДАЛЯЮ СВОЙ ПОСТ СО ССЫЛКОЙ! ВСЕ ЗА ПРОГРАММОЙ-К ТАТЬЯНЕ!!! :Aga:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## tvk-2004

*Туз Козырный*,
 Сережа! Там все просто как дважды два, это с твоими файлами я бодалась весь вечер и пол-ночи. Даже реестр чистила, пробовала еще раз установить, удаляла, опять пробовала. 
И не забудьте программу выключить, когда будете ее русифицировать.

----------


## kozinda1

Танюша, Сергей!!! Все установила!!! :Ok:   Спасибо!!!  :flower:  Буду вникать!!! :Aga:

----------


## Марина 66

> Если не идет-ИДИТЕ ПО ТАНИНОЙ ССЫЛКЕ! Программа хорошая,она того стоит,чтобы порыться!
> КТО ИЩЕТ-ТОТ ВСЕГДА НАЙДЕТ!!!


:frown:   5тый раз "убиваю"  прогу.....потом устонавливаю.....установка уже без проблем - но, увы, выскакивает окошко, которое уже показывала....мож кто хоть переведёт чего там мне пишут...со страхом жду сына, я кажись ещё попутно чего-то УДАЛИЛА...:redface:  думаю: сразу сознаться.....или прикинуться, что так и было????
Устонавливаю Татьянин вариант..

----------


## tvk-2004

> или прикинуться, что так и было????


Марина! Это лучший вариант!:biggrin: Я обычно так и делаю, чтобы не услышать, что обо мне сын думает.

----------


## Марина 66

Новый вариант вообще во как ругается:
[IMG]http://*********ru/757528.png[/IMG]

и чего теперь делать???

----------


## tvk-2004

*Марина 66*,
 Видно, моя дорогая, ты круто поудаляла! Попробуй перезагрузи компьютер, удали старые версии этой программы, почисти, в конце концов реестр, чтобы удалить все ошибки системы. Есть чем чистить? Если нет, говори, найдем.

----------


## Марина 66

> почисти, в конце концов реестр, чтобы удалить все ошибки системы.


Танюш, а это как?  Всё, перезагрузила.....вроде и удалила...да блин, при установке проги столько в списке добавляется.....боюсь ещё чего-нибудь накосячить и удалить лишнее, я уже тв-тюнер раздолбала на той неделе......страшно, только - только сын комп переустановил..

----------


## tvk-2004

Держи прогу AdvancedSistemCare, установи, там все понятно. Выбирай 2 пункта: очистка Windows и диагностику системы. Внизу кнопка"СканироватЬ". Ждешь, когда все проверит, удивляешься, сколько ошибок. Потом опять внизу не помню как кнопка называется, но все лечишь.
http://files.mail.ru/3E9NTK

----------


## Марина 66

> понятно-вы скачали НЕ ТУ ВЕРСИЮ программы


..да вроде точно с тех страниц, которые ты указал...

----------


## tvk-2004

*Марина 66*,
 При полной установке должны добавляться вот эти программы (обвела красным).

----------


## Марина 66

Спасибо, Танюш, ща по-пробую....чего-то взгрустнулось....неужели напортачила чего в компе??7:frown:

----------


## tvk-2004

*Марина 66*,
 Не забудь интернет выключить. Так надежнее.

----------


## Туз Козырный

Ну вот,только что специально удалил и снова установил программу СВОИМИ ФАЙЛАМИ-все стает чики-пики!!! :Ok:  2 раза пробовал,чтобы проверить свои архивы.Ниче нигде не выскакивает,никаких сист.сообщений-русификатор стает,как миленький,все пашет!!! :Ok: 
 Мож на сайте те архивы 7 версии повреждены...фиг его знает... :Tu: 
Был бы быстрый Инет-залил бы свой архив на файлообмен,и все дела...:mad:
 Таня,так у тебя программа то откуда-с этого сайта или была на диске?:confused:

----------


## Иринааа28

Ура!!! У меня получилось!!! Правда при руссификации конфликт был-не желал устанавливаться, пришлось записать какие файлы ему мешают и удалить, теперь все классно работает!!! Спасибо всем :flower: . Теперь можно и дальше учиться:biggrin:

----------


## petrovna2106

Я закачиваю Танюшины прогу.
Инет еле ползет, поэтому если отстану - не пугайтесь, я иду с вами, но буду чуть позже.

----------


## tvk-2004

*Иринааа28*,
 Умничка. Если долго мучиться, что нибудь получится.

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Ура!!! У меня получилось!!! Правда при руссификации конфликт был-не желал устанавливаться, пришлось записать какие файлы ему мешают и удалить, теперь все классно работает!!! Спасибо всем. Теперь можно и дальше учиться:biggrin:


МОИ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
А программа Танина или с сайта?

----------


## tvk-2004

*Туз Козырный*,
 :Ok:  Все понял. Удаляюсь от вас, огород ревет горькими слезами, но обещаю, что догоню.:smile:

----------


## Иринааа28

Программа Татьяны, а русификатор с сайта

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Программа Татьяны, а русификатор с сайта


Ну вот ПУСТЬ ВСЕ ТАК И ДЕЛАЮТ!!! :Aga:  :Ok:  По видимому тем архивам,что на сайте УЖЕ КАПЕЦ!!! :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: :cool:
Девчата,я поудалял все свои посты со ссылкой на закачку 7 версии с сайта mixgalxy.ru,чтоб мозги не парить другим :Oj: 
Напоминаю еще раз-ВСЕ КАЧАЕМ ПРОГРАММУ ТОЛЬКО ПО ТАНИНОЙ ССЫЛКЕ!!! :Aga:  :Ok: 
Русификатор на 7 версию можно качать с сайта!!! :Aga:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Удаляюсь от вас, огород ревет горькими слезами, но обещаю, что догоню.


Девчата!!! У меня деловое предложение!!!
Давайте все дружненько-К ТАТЬЯНЕ НА ОГОРОД-быстренько уберем урожай,продадим...а на вырученные деньги обмоем начало работы в программе...ПРЯМО У ТАНЮХИ НА ОГОРОДЕ!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
(Это для разрядки,чтоб мозги не завернулись от Sytrus и FL-Slayer:biggrin:)

----------


## kozinda1

Сережа, все получилась с "бабушками" :Ok: , а вот с теми миди, где нет всех дорожек с инструментами пока не доганяю!!!:eek: Очень надеюсь, что только пока! :Aga:

----------


## tvk-2004

*Туз Козырный*,
 Без проблем. Столик стоит, скамеечки тоже. Для особо разгоряченных душ рядышком. Мужа нет, ругать никто не будет:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Опять ухожу, не получается с вами посидеть. У подруги компьютер слетел, пошла налаживать.

----------


## petrovna2106

Программу переустановила на Танину. Русифицировала.
Все в "Бабушках" сделала заново. 
"Сохранила как..." без проблем.
Ждем следующий урок. :rolleyes:

Имею вопросы:
Я скачала с Инета небольшую кучку - подборку Мидяшек. Выбрала одну - тишина, не играет. Стала методом тыка заменять дорожки на Бас, ударные, гитару... Заиграла, иногда такая чушь. Потому что я не знаю, какие инструменты были изначально заложены автором. Ведь не всегда ударные - это три нижних дорожки?
Как слушать готовые мидяшки?

----------


## sveta 2

> П
> Ждем следующий урок. :rolleyes:


Обращение к Учителю- а пусть ученики с недельку позакрепляют изученный материал:rolleyes:, 
 а те,  кто очень хочет , но никак не может присоединиться,  через недельку  придут в класс ...с опозданием...:frown:

Это я так ,  помечтала чуток. 
Сергей,  какой ты молодец,  такое  обучение замутил!!!!!! :Ok: 
Только не убирайте никуда эти уроки,  пожалуйста :Aga:

----------


## Туз Козырный

О,я с нетерпением ожидал этот вопрос!!!:wink:
В самом начале(мож просто забыли,мож невнимательно читали)-я написал об этой проблеме.Ну что же,придется еще раз повторить:frown:Итак,слушайте внимательно:
 Сначала небольшая экскурсия в прошлое-КАК Я МОРОЧИЛ ГОЛОВУ С МИДИ-ФАЙЛАМИ.Дело в том,что в самом начале работы,сразу же после того,как программа установилась,ее еще нужно ПРАВИЛЬНО НАСТРОИТЬ!После установки у меня все файлы,которые я открывал(а это MP3,WAV,она даже видеофайлы может открывать и проигрывать!),а также все синтезаторы программы-все звучало.Все,КРОМЕ МИДИ-ФАЙЛОВ!!! А так хотелось быстренько че-нибудь сделать с мидюхи!Программу надо было настроить-а я не смог! Читал-читал про настройки-да и плюнул,не смог разобраться сразу с этими миди-каналами,портами и пр. настроечными делами.И методом НАУЧНОГО ТЫКА:biggrin:просто начал вешать на треки синты-и быстро научился определять,где какой инструмент звучит!:biggrin:Но признаюсь честно-часто миди,где треки не подписывались,я с ними не работал.Но если уж надо было срочно сделать-приходилось посидеть,определить! :Oj: 
Вот так! Как я это делал:
-да очень просто-брал один синтезатор из программы и начинал вешать его на треки-и внимат.слушал,че он там балабасит(ВЕДЬ СЛУХ ТО У МЕНЯ МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ЕСТЬ!!! :Aga: ),а перед этим,ессно,хорошо послушал мидюху в проигрывателе-караоке,чтоб хорошо знать композицию или песню! И усе!!! И научился определять,на каком треке что должно быть.
А синтезатор цеплял такой- FL Keys (это синт-пианино),он каждый трек вам проиграет,даже барабанный,только все звуком пианино! Че,неужели нельзя понять,где мелодия,где играется бас,где гитарка,где всякие вставочки? А барабанный трек он понятное дело будет монотонно играть 2-3 (ну мож 4 нотки,одни и те же).Вот и все!!! :Aga: 
Попробуйте-и все у вас получится!!!
Но я вчера РАЗОБРАЛСЯ С НАСТРОЙКАМИ ПРОГРАММЫ и у меня мидюхи уже проигрываются изначально! Но я еще четко энто дело не вкурил-просто снова почитал талмуд один по настройкам миди и начал тыкать-и ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ! 
 Если хотите,сегодняшний вечер посвятим НАСТРОЙКАМ ПРОГРАММЫ? :Aga:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Ведь не всегда ударные - это три нижних дорожки?


Точно-НЕ ВСЕГДА!!! Это зависит от марки синтезатора(а их о-го-го сколько развелось по свету!!!),от того кто и как записывал и сохранял миди-файл.Не все же придерживались стандарта общепринятого General midi.Некоторые специально путали(и путают до сих пор дорожки!только что это дает им-не знаю!).Но это отдельная тема(ведь почему-то закрылся знаменитый сайт midi.ru! попробуйте сейчас что-нить толковое скачать оттуда,только регистрация,а для регистрации нужна рекомендация кого-то из могикан,сидящих и творящих там!).
 Но нам это уже не нужно-мы и сами сможем написать и аранжировать теперь все,что захотим!!! :Aga:  :Ha:  :Ha:  :Ha: 
 Обычно,по стандарту General Midi - барабаны должны прописываться на 10 треке!!! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 16 минут*



> ведь почему-то закрылся знаменитый сайт midi.ru! попробуйте сейчас что-нить толковое скачать оттуда,только регистрация,а для регистрации нужна рекомендация кого-то из могикан,сидящих и творящих там!).


Только не подумайте,что я хотел обидеть кого-то-там действительно есть очень классные музыканты-профессионалы,хорошие композиторы и просто талантливые люди! :Aga:  :Ok:  Просто жаль,что закрылись...:frown: Видимо,от хорошей жизни... :Vah:

----------


## Иринааа28

> сегодняшний вечер посвятим НАСТРОЙКАМ ПРОГРАММЫ


Я очень хочу :Aga:

----------


## petrovna2106

> а пусть ученики с недельку позакрепляют изученный материал


Ждать недельку не согласна.
Хочу периодически получать информацию небольшими порциями. 
Долгие паузы расслабляют, и вместо закрепления может получиться забывание.
Паузы нужны, но пусть они будут не длиннее одного дня.

*Сережа,* а можно получить примерный перевод названий основных инструментов, которые там участвуют. А то не всегда представляешь, что имеется ввиду.

Еще вопрос: а почему все-таки у меня не играет Караоке-проигрыватель? Может мне взять какой-либо другой плеер, чтобы сначала прослушать мидяшку, как ты говоришь?

----------


## Туз Козырный

> примерный перевод названий основных инструментов, которые там участвуют. А то не всегда представляешь, что имеется ввиду.


Перевода (дословного) нет и ,наверное не будет никогда.Это же синтезаторы от разных фирм-производителей программного обеспечения.А их сейчас сколько развелось-мама не горюй! А какой что из себя представляет-конечно ознакомимся,все расскажу,что знаю сам!!!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Еще вопрос: а почему все-таки у меня не играет Караоке-проигрыватель?


Смотря какой караоке-проигрыватель! Мож просто у него нет функции проигрывания именно миди-файлов! Хотя мидюхи играет большинство-даже Windows Media!!!
Лично я использую Jet Audio и Galakar4.Поставьте-и не будет проблем!!!

----------


## kozinda1

> Если хотите,сегодняшний вечер посвятим НАСТРОЙКАМ ПРОГРАММЫ?


Очень-очень хотим и ждем!!!! :Aga:

----------


## tvk-2004

*Туз Козырный*,



> примерный перевод названий основных инструментов


Наташа, наверное, не то в виду имела, о чем ты думаешь. Мне бы очень хотелось запомнить, на какие инструменты мы меняем треки. Когда выбираешь замену, есть много-много инструментов. Мы теперь знаем, что такое ударные, гитара и клавишные. А там еще оооооооооочень большой список. Вот что этот список означает?
А вообще, я тоже пробовала другие мидишки. Ну ничего не получается. Вывод: тупая я.

----------


## kozinda1

> А вообще, я тоже пробовала другие мидишки. Ну ничего не получается. Вывод: тупая я.


Ой, Танюша, я тоже-е-е-е- тупая-я-я-я-я-я!!! :Vah:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Да,сам не ожидал,что так заинтересуетесь FL-Studio! :Vah:  :Ok: 
Я все-таки думаю,что сег.вечер посвятим НАСТРОЙКАМ ПРОГРАММЫ.
Я пока сам еще раз посмотрю у себя,что там я такое сделал,что миди начали играть-а потом вам!И постараюсь сделать скриншот с моих настроек программы,а вы потом у себя.Лады? :Aga: 
 А вы,чтоб не теряли даром время-пару советов по программе:
-чтобы оперативно проверить тембр Sytrus,Slaer,Keys-откройте его на любом треке и ЖМИТЕ КЛАВИШИ КЛАВИАТУРЫ КОМПА-все будет играть!
-у Ситруса справа в самом верху,возле крестика,который закрывает окно синта есть 2 маленьких треугольничка.Нажимая на них вы сможете последовательно пройтись по всем тембрам вперед и назад
-можно нажимать курсором на клавиши синтов-будет играть!
-у Ситруса самое первое меню в тембрах Аrp называется:повыключайте все треки,кроме ударных и трека,на котором Ситрус-запустите барабаны,нажмите на клавишу Ситруса (или компа)-Ситрус будет играть с темпом и ритмом ударных сам,синхронно(как самограйка!),пройдитесь по всему меню Arp-вы услышите,что умеет этот синтезатор.Обалдеете!!! :Ok: 
-на клавиатуре компа можно сразу нажимать по 3 кнопки-Ситрус или Кейс или гитара Слаер будут играть аккордами! Можно записать композицию на одном Ситрусе с барабанами!!!
 Вобщем,дерзайте на здоровье,меняйте и слушайте тембра Ситруса,крутите отключайте и переключайте на гитаре Slayer все,что хотите (только в саму программу пока не лазайте!)-синты не поломаете!
Не бойтесь,ВПЕРЕД!!! Запоминайте(и записывайте на бумагу или куда-нить понравившиеся тембра синта или положение ручек гитары(можно сразу сохранять в файл flp),все будет точно так,как сохранили при открытии и вы сможете дальше продолжать работу над композицией...ТРЕНИРУЙТЕСЬ НА ЗДОРОВЬЕ!!!
 А я пока подготовлбсь к уроку с НАСТРОЙКАМИ ПРОГРАММЫ. :Aga: 
И еще:если докрутитесь-доклацаетесь до того,что уже запутались совсем-не беда!Просто в гл.меню нажмите НОВЫЙ,программа спросит,сохранять ли то,что вы нахимичили-нажмите NO,и программа станет на свои первоначальные настройки!

----------


## Иринааа28

Сергей, я очень далеко наверно забегу, но у меня такой вопрос (ответь кратко): ты говорил, что здесь можно писать минуса без синтезатора, это значит на мониторе мы увидим клавиатуру и как на ф-но по нотам или на слух ее сыграем для каждого инструмента своё? Я правильно понимаю????

----------


## Туз Козырный

> А там еще оооооооооочень большой список.


Если это список меню ЗАМЕНИТЬ-то это совсем разные синтезаторы (и не только синтезаторы),для разных целей и муз.проэктов!!! Повторяю-Я САМ ЕЩЕ НЕ ВСЕ ИЗУЧИЛ,программа очень мощная,почти ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНАЯ,я тоже за нехваткой времени не успел ее полностью изучить и использовать ВСЕ ЕЕ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ!!!
 Вот все вместе и навалимся на нее,уверен,кто-то из вас еще откроет для себя новые возможности,приемы работы,аранжировки!
 ЭТО ТОЛЬКО НАЧАЛО,но нужно все таки основы знать!!!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Сергей, я очень далеко наверно забегу, но у меня такой вопрос (ответь кратко): ты говорил, что здесь можно писать минуса без синтезатора, это значит на мониторе мы увидим клавиатуру и как на ф-но по нотам или на слух ее сыграем для каждого инструмента своё? Я правильно понимаю????


СОВЕРШЕННО ВЕРНО!!! :Aga:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Только давайте основательно разберемся пока с миди,лично я считаю,что это основа! Закончим миди-и НАЧНЕМ ПИСАТЬ СВОЮ МУЗЫКУ ПРЯМО НА ЭКРАНЕ МОНИТОРА,КАЖДУЮ НОТКУ,КАЖДЫЙ УДАР БАРАБАНА-БЕЗ КЛАВИШ,СИНТЕЗАТОРОВ,ИСПОЛЬЗУЯ ТОЛЬКО МЫШЬ И КЛАВИАТУРУ КОМПА!!!

----------


## Иринааа28

> Закончим миди


Кончно, просто меня любопытство распирало, и я его удовлетворила. Спасибо

----------


## Туз Козырный

Ну что же,как и договаривались-урок НАСТРОЙКИ МИДИ В FL-STUDIO.
Так,скриншоты пока не сделал-внучка не дала,няньчился!:biggrin:
ПРИСТУПАЕМ К НАСТРОЙКАМ:
1.Открываем программу и в меню FILE-Новый из шаблона-Utility-щелчок по General Midi
2.Выскочит 3 окна-рабочее с 16 прямоугольниками(уже знаете) и 2 маленьких(одно можно сразу закрыть,чтоб не мешало-Frute Notebook-это блокнот,там че то можно записывать,разберетесь с ним потом),а вот второе маленькое оставляем.Оно у меня под названием Fruity LSD (Insert 1)
3.В этом окошке в столбик написаны муз.инструменты,которые изначально запрограмированы в вашей звуковой карте компьютера.
4.Можете посчитать-их ровно 16,хотя тембров в звуковухе намного больше-мы научимся их назначать любой,какой захотим на каждый из 16 каналов
5.Обратите внимание на 10 канал,там написано Standard-это КАНАЛ УДАРНЫХ ИНСТРУМЕНТОВ,его мы трогать не бум-это международный стандарт General Midi (когда-то очень давно все музыканты и программисты договорились исп.10 канал только для ударных!!!
6.На оставшиеся 15 каналов можно назначить любой инструмент синтезатора ВАШЕЙ ЗВУКОВОЙ КАРТЫ (но не программы FL-Studio !!!)
 СДЕЛАЛИ,ПОСМОТРЕЛИ,ОТВЕТИЛИ кто уже здесь и открыл General Midi !!! :Ha:  ЖДУ!!! Мне интересно,у кого что откроется!!! :Aga:

----------


## Туз Козырный

ПРОДОЛЖАЕМ
Читаем подписи в окошке:
1.Самая верхняя строка-Fruity LSD(Insert 1)-у меня так,и по-моему так должно быть у всех(ведь это окошко программы FL-Studio)
2.Ниже идет изображение папки и справа название банка инструментов вашей звуковой карты.У меня-Roland GM\GS Sound Set.если у кого другое-не пугайтесь,ведь звук.карты у всех разные!
3.А вот теперь главное! Чуть правее-надпись Port и рядом зеленое окошко!!!
4.Наводим на зеленое окошку курсор,нажимаем левую и удерживая ее выставим 1 (я понимаю так,что мы назначили все звуки карты на 1 порт).При всех других значениях в окошке у МЕНЯ МИДИ НЕ ИГРАЛО!
5.Все,в этом окне (я имею в виду окно Fruity LSD(Insert1) ,больше ничего не делаем!
6.Теперь переходим к главному окну(где треки,их 16).Это окно еще называется ПОШАГОВЫЙ СЕКВЕНСОР (дальше буду называть просто секвенсор!)
7.Наводим мышь на прямоугольник 1 трека,щелчок левой,выскочит окно настроек 1 миди-канала под названием Channel settings-MIDI Ch.1
8.Ниже найдем надпись CHANNEL-в окошке рядом выставляем 1,
         рядом с ним BANK-ничего не надо ставить(у меня прочерки)
9.А вот в окне PORT обязательно выставим 1  !!!!!!!!!!!:cool::cool::cool:
10.Чуть ниже надпись PATCH-выставляем тоже 1. Рядом будет подпись инструмента миди-карты,который будет играть на 1 треке.Его можно поменять,но пока давайте оставим так.У меня Acoustic Grand Piano.
 С первым треком ВСЕ!!! Он уже должен играть-понажимайте на клавиатуру компа-БУДЕТ ИГРАТЬ ПИАНИНО!!! :Aga:  :Aga: 
 Сделали,проверили,ответили!!! :Ha:  :Ha:  :Ha:

----------


## kozinda1

> Сделали,проверили,ответили!!!


Ничего менять не пришлось, все так и былО!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Ничего менять не пришлось, все так и былО!!!


Так первый канал играет или нет?

----------


## kozinda1

Играет пианино!!! :Aga:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Играет пианино!!!


Ну слава богу,будешь первой,у которой заиграло!!! :flower:  :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## kozinda1

> Ну слава богу,будешь первой,у которой заиграло!!!:biggrin:


Ну, хоть где-то первая!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
А дальше?:redface:

----------


## Туз Козырный

А полностью мидюха играет (ну те же бабушки)?

----------


## kozinda1

Бабушки играют, другие вставляла-тоже чего-то бубнят, но инструменты не прописаны:confused:
Бубнят, когда заменяешь дорожку на DX10

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Бабушки играют, другие вставляла-тоже чего-то бубнят, но инструменты не прописаны:confused:


 Как это ЧЕГО-то БУБНЯТ? Если это миди-файл-он должен играть как миди-фонограмма! Тогда у тебя с настр.программы все нормально!!! Ниче больше не трогай!
 Научись определять,на каком треке какой инструмент играет!!!
ДЕЛАЙ ЭТО ТАК:
1.Выключи все треки(погаси индикаторы,лампочки зеленые слева) левым щелчком
2.По одному включай и слушай,что на каком треке играет-постарайся найти сначала ударные,потом бас,ритм,мелодию и все остальное!
3.А потом уже подключай синты из программы

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Бубнят, когда заменяешь дорожку на DX10


Лиля,елы-палы,ты какой миди-файл сейчас импортировала в программу? Я ниче не пойму :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: Причем тут синтезатор DX10? 
 У тебя изначально играет миди-файл или нет(без Фруктовых синтов)? :Tu:

----------


## tvk-2004

Я хочу к вам!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Но мне сильно некогда. Комп у подруги весь день ремонтирую. Домой привезла, барахтаюсь с ним. Сейчас зареву. Ничего не получается. Молчит, гад. Наверное, материнка полетела.
Сережа! Когда будешь модерировать, удали сообщение. 
Пожалейте меня........

----------


## kozinda1

> Как это ЧЕГО-то БУБНЯТ? Если это миди-файл-он должен играть как миди-фонограмма!


Вот он и играет, но как-то очень уж не натурально!:eek:



> Научись определять,на каком треке какой инструмент играет!!!


Пошла учиться!!! :Aga:  :flower: kiss

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Лиля,елы-палы,ты какой миди-файл сейчас импортировала в программу? Я ниче не поймуПричем тут синтезатор DX10? 
> У тебя изначально играет миди-файл или нет(без Фруктовых синтов)?


Да не бабушек уже, а Розенбаума "Ау"  :biggrin: Говорю же не дурнее паровоза!!!:tongue:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> У тебя изначально играет миди-файл или нет(без Фруктовых синтов)?


Подожди, ты же говорил, что сразу не будет играть!:eek:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Караул!!! :Vah:  :Oj: Лиля,с тобой не соскучишься:biggrin:
Ну конечно будет играть сухо,некрасиво-ЭТО Ж МИДИ-ФАЙЛ!
Тебе нужно теперь подобрать синтезаторы по трекам,но уже пробуй FPC,Ситрус,Слаер,BooBass!
Я ж писал,как это делать...ИЛИ ТЫ МЕНЯ РАЗЫГРАЛА?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Ооооооооо!!!! Достала!!!! Наконец-то до меня дошло!
Лиля,у тебя программа с самого начала была правильно настроена.А у меня и других-НЕТ! У нас сначала миди НЕ ИГРАЛИ!! Их не было слышно!ПОЭТОМУ И ГОВОРИЛ!!!!! :Vah: :biggrin:
 А у тебя играют-тебе не надо мучиться тыкать одним синтом по всем трекам-просто включай по одному треку,определяй инструмент и сразу уже цепляй нужный синтезатор уже из программы!
Фуууу.....ууууу....УМОРИЛА!!!:biggrin:

----------


## kozinda1

Нет, наверное, я все-таки тупая!!!:frown:




> Не думайте,что ваш миди-файл ща заиграет-НЕТ!!! Крутить будет,а звука вы не услышите-ПОТОМУ ЧТО МЫ НА КАЖДУЮ ДОРОЖКУ НЕ ПРИЦЕПИЛИ ИНСТРУМЕНТЫ ИЗ FL-Studio!!!





> (миди файл должен звучать сразу после импорта,чтобы можно было ориентироваться где какой струмэнт-увы,еще не разобрался!):frown:


Так должен играть или нет? :Tu: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Все, Сереж, пошла я на боковую, муж косо смотрит, ребенок хнычет, а мамка развлекается.  Догоню с утреца! А ты пиши, все равно я еще раз все настройки проверю!!! :flower:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Лилечка,родная,солнышко-если с миди каналами все впорядке-ДОЛЖНЫ!!!
У тебя ТАК!!!
А у меня и других НЕТ!!!
Поэтому я и ГОВОРИЛ-думал,что ни у кого играть не будет!!!
ЭТО Я ТУПОЙ!!!!! :Vah: :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Лилечка,родная,солнышко-если с миди каналами все впорядке-ДОЛЖНЫ!!!
> У тебя ТАК!!!
> А у меня и других НЕТ!!!
> Поэтому я и ГОВОРИЛ-думал,что ни у кого играть не будет!!!
> ЭТО Я ТУПОЙ!!!!!:biggrin:


А у тебя одной ЗАИГРАЛИ МИДЮХИ СРАЗУ!!!!! :Vah:

----------


## tvk-2004

*kozinda1*,
 Лиля! Насколько я поняла, мидишка играть не должна. Ее нужно разукрасить. Как это делать, Сережа нам пытается рассказать. 
Я тоже пока не очень сильно понимаю. Ты не тупая, а острая. :smile: Мы все тут такие. Нужно время, чтобы все устаканилось. Подожди, с каждым днем, если будешь открывать программу, все больше будешь въезжать. Поверь, практика показывает. 
А пока доверься методу научного тыка. Никогда не подводил. Ты же комп не убъешь, как случилось с моей подружкой. А остальное, прекрасная Маркиза, все хорошо, все хорошо.

----------


## kozinda1

> ЭТО Я ТУПОЙ!!!!!


Нет, Сережа, я тупая!  Настройки у нас должны быть по идее одинаковые. Программу качали одну и ту же. Или это зависит от звуковой карты?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> *kozinda1*,
>  Лиля! Насколько я поняла, мидишка играть не должна. Ее нужно разукрасить. Как это делать, Сережа нам пытается рассказать. 
> Я тоже пока не очень сильно понимаю. Ты не тупая, а острая. :smile: Мы все тут такие. Нужно время, чтобы все устаканилось. Подожди, с каждым днем, если будешь открывать программу, все больше будешь въезжать. Поверь, практика показывает. 
> А пока доверься методу научного тыка. Никогда не подводил. Ты же комп не убъешь, как случилось с моей подружкой. А остальное, прекрасная Маркиза, все хорошо, все хорошо.


Вот я и тыкаю, тыкаю, тыкаю!!!:biggrin::biggrin: :Vah:  :Vah: 


Все, мои хорошие, продолжайте без меня!!!

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Или это зависит от звуковой карты?


Вот в том то и весь сыр-бор,что у тебя звуковуха БЫЛА ПРАВИЛЬНО НАСТРОЕНА!!!
У МЕНЯ МИДИ ФАЙЛЫ ГОД НЕ ИГРАЛИ-я тыкался-мыкался,ну и подумал,что программа сама миди настроить не может.А у тебя ИГРАЮТ!!! ПОЧЕМУ-не знаю,но это классно же,что сразу играет мидюха!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Лиля! Насколько я поняла, мидишка играть не должна.


И я так думал! А У НЕЕ ИГРАЕТ!!!! Во случай..... :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Ху-у-у.....вот вам и действительно ПЕРВЫЕ ШАГИ.....ПОДГОТОВИТЕЛЬНЫЙ КЛАСС.....пойду :Ha: .......тут не то что закуришь-ЗАПИТЬ МОЖНО!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## tvk-2004

*Туз Козырный*,
 Сережа! Не нервничай. Ну что с нас взять, училки мы. До тех пор пока до истины не докопаемся - спать плохо будем.

----------


## kozinda1

> До тех пор пока до истины не докопаемся - спать плохо будем


Вот-вот, заснуть не могу, вернулась я:biggrin:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Да все правильно,рабочий процесс идет-и это главное!
ВНИМАНИЕ ВСЕМ!!! :Vah: 
1.Сразу после импорта миди-файла в программу включите воспроизведение и проверьте-играет ваш миди-файл или нет!
2.Если файл звучит-НЕ ТРОГАЙТЕ НАСТРОЙКИ МИДИ-КАНАЛОВ(вы же слышите треки!),можно сразу слушать по одному треку и определять партии инструментов,подключать синтезаторы и приступать к непосредственно к аранжировке! :Aga: 
3.Если сразу после импорта миди-файл не слышно-приступайте к НАСТРОЙКЕ МИДИ-КАНАЛОВ(сегодняшний урок)!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Вот-вот, заснуть не могу, вернулась я


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: :tongue::tongue::tongue:

----------


## Плата

Мамочки рОдныеkuku, я сейчас на 8 странице, психую и ржу и сочувствую Тузу !!! Боже мой, это же золото, а не мужчина!!!Сколько терпения и выдержки, а сколько потрачено на цветы для нас:biggrin:
Слава Богу, что мои сейчас спят, а 3 часа назад я мужа клянчила установить эту программу.Но он стойкий оловяный солдатик - сказал - я-то умею, а ты когда учиться будешь???!!!
Потом была истерика, почему ничего не играет!:biggrin:
Ну тупая, а ещё от детей чё-то хочу:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## kozinda1

> Ну тупая, а ещё от детей чё-то хочу


Веселая компания у нас!:biggrin:
И как нас дети в школе терпят?:eek:
Сереге медаль!!!  :br: kiss

----------


## Туз Козырный

ПРОДОЛЖАЕМ:
Теперь настраиваем 2 канал.
1.Щелчок левой по прямоугольнику 2 трека (на окне секвенсора)
2.В окне Channel settings  в окошке возле надписи CHANNEL появится цифра 2-это означает,что мы включили настр.2 канала
3.BANK-ничего не меняем
4.PORT-обязательно ставим в окошке тоже 1 !!!!
5.PATCH-ставим 19-это у меня Rock Organ
 Понажимаем на кнопки клавиатуры-должен звучать Rock Organ!!!

Аналогично сделайте с остальными каналами,везде поставьте возле надписи PORT 1 !!!!! (это ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО,иначе не заиграет канал!!!)
Поменяем только номера возле надписи PATCH:
3 канал-8
4 канал-43
5 канал-13
6 канал-25
7 кан-30
8 кан-33
9 кан-34
10 кан-(напомню-ударные)-ничего не ставим(у меня прочерки)
11 кан-49
12 кан-99
13,14,15,и 16 каналы-ничего не ставим(я понял так,что они резервные),у меня прочерки!
Теперь идем в главное меню программы (вверху,слева) OPTIONS-щелчок левой-поставьте галочки возле Активировать миди выход
                                             Клавиатура как пианино
                                             Включить предсчет
                                             Запись нот
                                             Автопрокрутка
Особенно обратите внимание на Активировать миди выход и Клавиатура как пианино(обяз.поставьте галочки)
ВСЕ!!! У МЕНЯ ТАК-и МИДЮХИ НАЧАЛИ ИГРАТЬ!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ha: 
НАСТРАИВАЕМ!!!

----------


## Плата

Люди, я отстала на 10 стр и у меня 2 вопроса - я поменяла ударные как и вы, бас гитару, всё ок,но...:biggrin: - не знаю как это прослушать
и как это сохранить до завтра, спать хочу....

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
 :Ok: Я не те кнопки нажимала - incert - replace :Jopa: !!!!

----------


## Плата

Ой, как здорово!!!Получается!  :Ok: 
Только фантазия ещё нужна кроме ушей:biggrin:чтобы такое интересненькое и необычное сделать.Так получается, нам скоро выдадут ещё и дипломы оранжировщиков????:tongue:
Ай, спасибо!!! :Pivo:  
Хочу ещё, ещё и таблетку от жадности :Oj: 

ё-моё!!! 4.20 утра, щас муж с сыном проснуться на работу, вау! Пора завтрак готовить!!!

----------


## petrovna2106

Я не въехала. 
Все сделала как Сережа сказал, в настройках все поменяла, цифирки вставила.
Сразу пуск - а чему там играть - треки-то пустые серые квадратики?



Если делаю Импорт Бабушек - насторойки перепрыгивают как у старых бабушек.... Звука нет.
Не поняла, как в правильных новых настройках включать новый миди-файл.
Короче не играет ничего сразу...
На всякий случай сохранила, чтобы потом опять не настраивать.

Импортировала другой миди-файл посторонний - курсор движется, звука нет. Все дорожки перепутаны, не по номерам... Звука нет.

----------


## Плата

У меня тоже самое, да ещё и скорость бешенная - 140, ну прям ужасть:redface:
Всем доброе утро!!!!

----------


## Туз Козырный

Всем доброе утро! :flower: 
Продолжим НАСТРАИВАТЬ МИДИ-КАНАЛЫ !!!
Я сразу извиняюсь-в горячке забыл еще про одно из главных окон программы-в самом верху слева Главное меню-OPTIONS !!!
Итак:открываем программу по-новой,импортируем в нее мой файл babuski.mid,включаем воспроизведение-если не слышим звук,делаем следующее:
1.Ставим курсор на OPTIONS-щелчок левой-выбрать Настройки миди
2.Выскакивает окно Настройки
3.В самом верху появившегося окна выделите лев.щелчком  Устройство переназначения миди
4.Чуть ниже Порт №- поставьте 0
5.Левым щелчком выделяем Программный синтезатор звуковой
6.Снова ниже Порт № - поставьте тоже 0
7.Смотрим вверху возле Устр.переназн.миди появился 0,а также напротив
   Програмн.синтезатор звуковой тоже должен быть 0 - значит мы выбрали  0 порт для всего миди!!! Он у нас сейчас главный порт по звуку миди(с ним раб.звуковая карта нашего компа,у меня так!)
8.Закрываем это окно-ПРЕДУПРЕЖДАЮ если не закрыть окно Настройки клавиатура играть не будет,сколько не жмите!!!
9.Переходим к окну секвенсора(на прямоугольничках есть надписи,где какой инструмент,мы же импортировали babuski.mid).
10.Теперь  щелчок левой по первому треку-выпадает окно Channel settings-Melod(ведь у нас мелодия на первом,вот и окно соотв.подписано),выставьте в окошке напротив PORT тоже 0 !!!:cool:
11.Щелчок левой по второму треку-тоже выставляем напротив PORT-0 !!!:cool:
12.Сделайте так на всех треках!!!:cool:
 ВСЕ!!! Теперь щелчок левой по прямоугольнику любого трека и жмите на клавиши компа(они у нас  ведь сейчас работают как клавиатура пианино,помните,мы поставили галочку в меню OPTIONS? кто не поставил-поставьте,иначе клавиатура играть не будет!!!)-на всех каналах должен появиться звук миди(это играет синтезатор звуковой карты вашего компьютера!!!).Включите воспроизведение импортированного файла-должна играть МИДИ-ФОНОГРАММА!!!! :Aga: 
Теперь можно к трекам пробовать подключать синты из FL-только не забывайте ВЫКЛЮЧАТЬ ЗВУК МИДИ-ТРЕКА,С КОТОРЫМ НЕ РАБОТАЕТЕ,ведь миди будет играть параллельно с уже подключенными Фруктовыми синтами-а это нежелательно,так как будут запаздывания звучания миди относительно Фруктовых синтов(ведь программа ж обрабатывает,а это время!).
 Вот теперь,кажется все по миди-настройкам!!! Я так сделал-и У МЕНЯ МИДЮХА ЗАИГРАЛА!!! :Aga:  :Ha: 
ДЕЛАЕМ НАСТРОЙКИ,ПРОВЕРЯЕМ И ОТВЕЧАЕМ!!! ЖДУ!!! :Ha: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> У меня тоже самое, да ещё и скорость бешенная - 140, ну прям ужасть


 Так  можно уменьшить-верху Главной панели(возле СТАРТ,СТОП,ЗАПИСЬ) есть окошко ТЕМПА.Наводим мышь и не отпуская тянем-выставляем любой темп по вкусу!!!

----------


## Плата

Ой, я в упор не вижу Порта, караул!
Хи-хи, нашла!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Хи-хи, нашла!:wink:

----------


## petrovna2106

Когда выставляю в Опциях-Настройки миди-  "ноль" на порт Синтезатора - выпала табличка:


Я как-бы не обращая внимания на нее закрыла настройки. Доделала как велел - мидюха не играет.:frown:

----------


## Плата

Непоняла про галочку в меню OPTIONS, где она?

А так всё получилось, клавиши на компе играют!!!  :Ok: Надо будет маркером подписать нотки:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Ой, спасибочки!!!! :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Петровна, а что это у тебя выскочило черное возле окна????А клавиши играют у тебя?

----------


## petrovna2106

*Плата*,
нифига не играют.
Ну-ка, пока Учителя нет давай договоримся, чего я неправильно сделала.
Мидюшку вставила - Бабушек, которые сразу не играли пока инструменты им не указали. Эту мидюху надо было?

Или ту, в которой инструменты уже вставили и они играли: синт, бас, гитара и ударные?

----------


## Плата

Не, без инструментов!
Потом нажимаешь лев кн оптионс, а там миди тоже нажимаешь и у тебя уже выскакивало окошко!
Нажала на устройство переназначения и сразу в малюсеньком окошечке"порт" на ноль поставила.

дальше точно так же нажала на программный синтезатор и сразу на ноль выставила в окошечке.
теперь у тебя должно быть 2 нолика напротив этих программ
Закрывай окно и пробуй на клавиши нажимать, играют?

----------


## petrovna2106

Вот я в Опциях:


А это секвенсор:

----------


## Плата

Настройки миди нажимай

----------


## petrovna2106

Я там была. Вот:

Вот когда стала указывать Синтезатору "Порт №0" - выскочила черная табличка, что порт этот уже занят (смотри картинку 1 от сегодняшнего дня)
Этот синтезаторный "ноль" так и остался слабенько-серым (видно на фотке), нерабочий значит.

----------


## Плата

Теперь закрой как есть ,нажимай на любой трек и пробуй на клаве, кот к компьютеру подсоединённый играет? Буквы жми!:biggrin:

----------


## petrovna2106

Жму буквы, на экране клавиши дергаются - играют чего-то, а не слышу. Звука нет.

----------


## Плата

Тогда ждемс Учителя.Ох,охох!Я вот взяла миди "И в вас и в нас" Там вообще ничего не играет! Видно музыканты ещё и шифруют своё детище

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
Блиииин!Пипец!Сижу как дура, заигралась на инструментах!!Вот что значит детство с деревянными игрушками:biggrin:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Когда выставляю в Опциях-Настройки миди-  "ноль" на порт Синтезатора - выпала табличка:
> 
> 
> Я как-бы не обращая внимания на нее закрыла настройки. Доделала как велел - мидюха не играет.:frown:


 НАДО НАЖАТЬ ОК !!! :Ha: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Мидюшку вставила - Бабушек, которые сразу не играли пока инструменты им не указали. Эту мидюху надо было?


ЭТУ!!! ЭТУ!!! Сам файл называется babuski.mid:cool::cool::cool: :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Я там была. Вот:
> 
> Вот когда стала указывать Синтезатору "Порт №0" - выскочила черная табличка, что порт этот уже занят (смотри картинку 1 от сегодняшнего дня)
> Этот синтезаторный "ноль" так и остался слабенько-серым (видно на фотке), нерабочий значит.


 Тип контроллера-Основной контроллер-слева Включить(попробуй его включить,чтоб оран.индикатор светился!) :Ha:

----------


## petrovna2106

СОВЕТЫ ИСПОЛНИЛА - НЕ ИГРАЕТ. :frown:
Звук появляется, если только делаю замену, как раньше указывая инструменты.

----------


## Туз Козырный

> СОВЕТЫ ИСПОЛНИЛА - НЕ ИГРАЕТ. :frown:
> Звук появляется, если только делаю замену, как раньше указывая инструменты.


 Не отчаивайся-ща разбираться будем по твоему скрину.У тебя не включены миди-порты:
1.Еще раз наведи на Программный синт.звуковой-выставь в окошке PORT-0,
  если выскочит окошко Error-щелк Ок.
2.Теперь наведи на MPU-401(у меня его нет,раньше было,пока не поменял мат.плату в компе),выдели его синим,и тоже в окошке PORT поставь 0.(мож в этом вся проблема!)
3.Там,где Вход-Тип контроллера-Основной-Включить-зажги оранж.индикатор.
4.Идем еще ниже:Запись в секвенсор-включи(индик.светится)
5.Предварит.просмотр миди-поставь 6
6.Переход на миди канал-поставь 5
7.Живой реж.воспроизв.миди-16
8.Генерат.приглуш.миди-5
9.Подключать на выходе-Да(засвети индикатор)
 Это все,как в моем окне(кроме MPU-401),у меня его нет! :Aga: 
 А нолик напротив Прогр.синт.звуковой у меня тож тусклее-и ниче,мидюха играет!
 Попробуй так!!! :Aga: 


Вот мои настройки миди в окне OPTIONS-Настройки миди!
Видишь,у меня нет MPU-401 !!! Мож в этом вся причина!

----------


## petrovna2106

Спасибо за подсказки.
Пробовать буду завтра. Сегодня меня изгоняют. 
Вы не буксуйте со мною, идите дальше. Я завтра с утречка, часов с 5 московского времени засяду пытать комп. Пока! :smile:

----------


## Иринааа28

Уррррраааааааааааааааа!!!! Заработало и на других миди. Спасибо УЧИТЕЛЬ! Т.е. теперь прослушав запись, можно изменить инструмент, какой больше нравится???

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Уррррраааааааааааааааа!!!! Заработало и на других миди. Спасибо УЧИТЕЛЬ! Т.е. теперь прослушав запись, можно изменить инструмент, какой больше нравится???


О,слава богу,и у тебя заиграло миди!Мои поздравления! :flower: Молодец! :Aga: Ставлю 12 баллов:biggrin: :Ok: 
Ну конечно,теперь по очереди выключай треки,слушай,где какая партия играет-и цепляй (меняй) инструменты ПО СВОЕМУ ВКУСУ! АРАНЖИРУЙ!!! :Ok: 
Только когда будешь подбирать синты,выключай треки,с которыми не работаешь в данный момент-на них будет же пока миди звучать,а оно мож по темпу не совпадать с Фруктовыми синтами!
 ДЕРЗАЙ!!! :flower:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Жду вопросов и ответов по миди-настройкам и нач.этапе аранжировок!!!
Прошу всех оперативно сообщить именно по миди,потому что не знаю,закрывать эту тему или еще подождать!!! :Ha:

----------


## tvk-2004

Не закрывай, только во вкус входить стали. Правда, самой пока некогда разбираться, но обещаю, что за ум с завтрашнего дня возьмусь.

----------


## Иринааа28

Если честно, то у меня не получилось менять инструменты. Завтра с утра внимательно прочту еще раз все уроки, может где-то упустила

----------


## petrovna2106

Отчитываюсь.
Билась-билась я с этими неиграющими мидюхами - ничего толку нет. Даже прогу переустановила. Без толку.
А у меня ведь дома еще один комп стоит - школьный. Домой на лето забрала, чтобы ему в школе мозги не упростили умные люди.
Пошла на него, установила - МПУ-401 НЕТУ! Играет! мидюху.
Ноли поставила. Даже на треки не все настройки еще поставила, -может они уже там есть?- , *все играет*.
Пошла тренироваться. :smile:
Только теперь неудобно из комнаты в комнату бегать. И рядом устанавливать места нет, ...хотя...подумаю...

*Добавлено через 55 минут*
Настройки все сделала. Скачала с Инета штук 30 мидюшек, послушала. Все звучит.
Хочу знать, как записать простейшую мелодию. Её играть-тыкать на клавишах пианинки на экране, или на буквенной клавиатуре?
Я пробовала всяко, кнопку "запись" нажимала - не получилось.
Или нам это пока рано?

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Пошла на него, установила - МПУ-401 НЕТУ! Играет! мидюху.


И это уже оч.неплохо! Тоже поздравляю! :flower: 
Ничего,позже разберешься и со своим компьютером-можно попробовать поменять цифры в окошках портов,(попробуй сначала в MPU-401),методом тыка-мож там на другие порты звук идет и ты попадешь! Компы у всех разные и настройки звуковых карт могут быть разными,я тут не могу дать одну рекомендацию всем.Пробуй,должно получиться,не может быть,чтоб не заиграл мидюху!.
 О написании своих композиций-НЕМНОГО ПОЗЖЕ! Лады? Мы еще НЕ ВСЕ НАСТРОИЛИ в программе!!!:cool:

*Добавлено через 15 минут*



> Или нам это пока рано?


РАНОВАТО ЕЩЕ-НЕ СПЕШИ,ВСЕ БУДЕТ ПОЗЖЕ!!! :Aga:  :Ha:

----------


## Ирина Горкун

*tvk-2004*, я решила тоже демо версию удалить (скачала по Марининой ссылке в 2-х частях). Скачала твою, что > 100Мб, а у неё даже значки в папке другие и кричит
[IMG]http://*********ru/771911.jpg[/IMG]. Что делать?

*Добавлено через 12 минут*



> Я уже установила версию Татьяны,


Ирина,а ты извлекала файлы из архива или сразу устанавливала: если извлечь, там куча вообще всякой всячины вылезает вместе с угрозой!!!- что с ней делать?[IMG]http://*********ru/765767.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Туз Козырный

> *tvk-2004*, я решила тоже демо версию удалить (скачала по Марининой ссылке в 2-х частях). Скачала твою, что > 100Мб, а у неё даже значки в папке другие и кричит
> [IMG]http://*********ru/771911.jpg[/IMG]. Что делать?


Читай стр.39-ТАМ ССЫЛКА НА РАБОЧУЮ ВЕРСИЮ!!!

----------


## Ирина Горкун

> Я уже установила версию Татьяны,


Ирина,а ты извлекала файлы из архива или сразу устанавливала: если извлечь, там куча вообще всякой всячины вылезает вместе с угрозой!!! (если на верхний синий значок нажимаешь) - что с ней делать?[IMG]http://*********ru/765767.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марина 66

> tvk-2004, я решила тоже демо версию удалить (скачала по Марининой ссылке в 2-х частях). Скачала твою, что > 100Мб, а у неё даже значки в папке другие и кричит


:frown::frown:....не одна я облизываюсь в сторонке....:frown:

----------


## Иринааа28

> Ирина,а ты извлекала файлы из архива или сразу устанавливала: если извлечь, там куча вообще всякой всячины вылезает вместе с угрозой!!!


Я сразу устанавливала, ничего не извлекала. И кстати, когда устанавливала по ссылке Сергея, так еще что-то много сразу установилось, а с Татьяниной ссылки ТОЛЬКО программа и работает  :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*



> не одна я облизываюсь в сторонке


Марина, а что не получается закачать или установить? Может помочь чем?

----------


## Татьяна Борзухина

Здравствуйте все: Учитель и ученики! Еле-еле догнала вас. Все задания выполнила на 5, а вот на последнем... затормозила. Всё выполнила, как написал Серёжа, включила все кнопочки-галочеи-циферки, а звука как не было, так и нет...
[IMG]http://*********ru/772934m.jpg[/IMG]
Помогите-подскажите, пожалуйста, как у кого получилось, очень хочеться научиться.

----------


## petrovna2106

*Ирина Горкун*,
 У меня архив с Таниной программой открывается так:


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Татьяна Борзухина*,
Таня у меня была эта проблема. Почитай последние мои вчерашние сообщения, где я выкладывала штук 5 скринов. Я там все подробно зафотала. У тебя так как у меня или что-то другое?
Особо интересен твой последний скрин. У тебя там есть строчка МПУ или нет? Не разгляжу... мелко...

----------


## Татьяна Борзухина

УРА, УРА! УРА! Всё заиграло, я просто выключила программу и по-новой включила!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Ставлю себе 4 (ведь не сразу справилась-то).  :Aga: :biggrin::rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> Особо интересен твой последний скрин. У тебя там есть строчка МПУ или нет? Не разгляжу... мелко...


Наташа, у меня нет такой строчки... Но ведь и без неё уже работает. 
Спасибо вам всем за вопросы для Сергея, ведь они у нас практически одинаковые, а мне приходиться работать, когда вы уже спите, поэтому только по записям и ориентируюсь! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## petrovna2106

> у меня нет такой строчки... Но ведь и без неё уже работает


Вот она, эта самая клятая строчка, как-раз и непреодолимое препятствие для меня.
Если у тебя ее нет - все нормально.

----------


## Туз Козырный

> (если на верхний синий значок нажимаешь)


Не трогай его-ЖМИ НА ЧЕРНЫЙ КВАДРАТИК!!!:cool:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> УРА, УРА! УРА! Всё заиграло, я просто выключила программу и по-новой включила!


 Может так и надо делать после каждого изменения в настройках портов-ВЫХОДИТЬ ИЗ ПРОГРАММЫ-я точно не знаю! Пробуйте,видите ВСЕ ВМЕСТЕ РАЗБЕРЕМСЯ!!! :Ok:  :flower:  :Ha:

----------


## Юрий Шар

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Я учусь вместе с Вами, но не появлялся на уроках, потому что никак не мог запустить барабаны и не хотелось выглядеть дилетантом. Первоначально была установлена Демо-версия по ссылке Сергея, и все попытки заканчивались неудачей.:frown: И только после того, как со второй попытки установил программу по ссылке Татьяны (первая выдала ошибку), и настроил
Миди, все заработало. :Ok:  Раньше я писал в программах Band-in-Box и Cakewalk, они проще, но нет таких возможностей как в этой. Так что ждем продолжения уроков.:smile: :Ok: и пожелаем Сергею терпения.
sharoffmusic@rambler.ru

----------


## Плата

Марина66, я скачала твои ссылки - 

http://dump.ru/file/3168622
 2 часть:
http://dump.ru/file/3168662

Сережа сказал открыть только одну папку.Я так и сделала, разархивировала, установила и всё выходит, что Сережа говорит.Я правда торможу иногда.Вот.Так что не волнуйтесь и непереживайте, у меня всё классно выходит, даже вот пытаюсь сама записывать мелодию и украшать инструментами, сижу, клацаю, мои умирают с меня.Я там на чистых треках увидела как бы кнопочки, ну и напоминают они человечков с черных очках.нажмите одну - на клавишах проиграйте что-нить, а потом прослушайте.
Сереженька, это я так - играюсь, интересно ведь, Тааак хочется побыстрее научиться самим писать))))))

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*
Туз!!!Ты где????? А как же уроки?????Ой, нетерпёёёёёёёж!!!! А как второй такт записать?:biggrin:

----------


## Марина 66

> И только после того, как со второй попытки установил программу по ссылке Татьяны (первая выдала ошибку), и настроил
> Миди, все заработало.


аналогично....сегодня вдруг всё установилось и предыдущие окна не вылетают...НО! "бабушек"  мидишных запускаю - а у меня не 13 а только 3 трека выскакивает....ну за что мне это а? :cool::redface::frown:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> а у меня не 13 а только 3 трека выскакивает....ну за что мне это а?


Когда импортируешь файл-выскакивает окошко-вверху программа спросит-Какой трек импортировать-выбери Все треки

----------


## Ирина Горкун

> Ирина Горкун,
>  У меня архив с Таниной программой открывается так:


И у меня так, но при установке - как у Марины прямоугольник с непонятной надписью вылезает, причём дважды...


> Не трогай его-ЖМИ НА ЧЕРНЫЙ КВАДРАТИК!!!


Тоже самое!!! А вообще, попробовала - миди прослушать и просто через winamp не получается - так и должно быть? или с компом что-то? Сын через синтезатор миди включает - поёт!... Короче, обещал какую-то другую у друга взять, не может понять, зачем вообще мне это всё надо! - готовых фонограмм море... Не понять ему, что очень интересно, а может и вправду "стадный инстинкт" играет?:biggrin:
А сейчас села за комп - версия 4 этой программы стоит! Сын, наверно, пробовал... но тоже со значком ДЕМО

----------


## Туз Козырный

> даже вот пытаюсь сама записывать мелодию и украшать инструментами, сижу, клацаю,


Молодец,правильно выполняешь мое дом.задание(ставлю 12 бал.,беру в отличницы!:biggrin:)-ОЗНАКОМИТЬСЯ С 4 СИНТЕЗАТОРАМИ (FPC,Sytrus,Slayer,BooBass)и правильно их цеплять на миди треки(заменять,как мы здесь говорим),правильно настраивать программу по миди.
А КТО СПЕШИТ-НАШ НАРОД ФОРУМСКИЙ....Э-Э...СБИВАЕТ С ТОЛКУ!!!:cool:
Ведь еще не все научились даже установить программу правильно!!!! :Oj: 
БОЛЬШАЯ ПРОСЬБА К НОВИЧКАМ И ОТСТАЮЩИМ-ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО ЧИТАЙТЕ ВСЕ ПОСТЫ,ТАМ ВСЕ ЕСТЬ,МОИ ОТЛИЧНИЦЫ ВАМ ПОМОГУТ,ну и я тоже!
С дальнейшими уроками пока не спешу,видите сами,что творится-ЕЩЕ НЕ ВСЕ РАЗОБРАЛИСЬ НА ЭЛЕМЕНТАРНОМ УРОВНЕ РАБОТАТЬ С ПРОГРАММОЙ! :Oj: 
Мне самому хочется быстрее вас научить главному-САМОМУ ПИСАТЬ ХОРОШИЕ МИНУСОВКИ И КОМПОЗИЦИИ!!! Но...потерпим,давайте потихоньку будем идти все вместе!
 Прошу писать оперативно,у кого что получается,а у кого нет-я же читаю и анализирую,что мне делать и как учить вас дальше!!!:cool: :Oj:  :Ha: :biggrin:

----------


## Марина 66

при открытии файла 
[IMG]http://*********ru/766825.png[/IMG]
я соглашаюсь....а выдаёт 3 трек ( в углу видно) :frown:

----------


## Ирина Горкун

Серёж! Ура! Любой миди-файл звучит!!! Вот тупа-а-ая! Я ж не активировала миди-выход!!! Видимо так торопилась, что этого шага вообще не видела!!! Прости невнимательную!!! Даже танец утят какой-то из одной дорожки -  и то  заставила играть несколькими инструментами: вставила дополнительно дорожки!!! Ура!!! Спасибо за терпение! :flower: kiss :br: 

девочки! Будьте внимательны в пошаговых действиях, а то лопухнётесь, как некоторые... :Oj:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> но миди файлы открываю - нет звука...


Ну и не морочь себе сильно голову-МЫ ЖЕ НЕ СОБИРАЕМСЯ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ ПРОГРАММУ В КАЧЕСТВЕ ПРОИГРЫВАТЕЛЯ МИДИ_ФАЙЛОВ.Ведь нам главное что-ОПРЕДЕЛИТЬ,НА КАКОМ ТРЕКЕ ЧТО ЗВУЧИТ,чтобы потом уже их аранжировать с пом.программы-а это можно,надо просто потренироваться.Как-я об этом уже рассказывал ниже,чит.вним.А миди-каналы потом настроишь,со временем научишься,я тоже прошел через эти заморочки с миди-портами! :Aga:  :Ha: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Серёж! Ура! Любой миди-файл звучит!!! Вот тупа-а-ая! Я ж не активировала миди-выход!!! Видимо так торопилась, что этого шага вообще не видела!!! Прости невнимательную!!! Даже танец утят какой-то из одной дорожки -  ито пыталась заставить играть несколькими инструментами: вставила дополнительно инструменты!!! Ура!!! Спасибо за терпение!kiss


Ну вот видишь! Поздравляю! :flower:  Беру тож в отличницы-будешь теперь других учить именно по настр.миди :Vah: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> при открытии файла 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/766825.png[/IMG]
> я соглашаюсь....а выдаёт 3 трек ( в углу видно) :frown:


 А это че за файл,где ты его откопала :Oj: -ты же ипортируешь в программу Midi data,а ЭТО НЕ МИДИ-ФАЙЛ!!!:cool: (смотри надпись вверху!!!)
При правильном импорте будет написано вверху окошка Импорт MIDI !!! :Vah: 
Выбрось его и не морочь себе голову и....нам!!! :Ha:

----------


## Марина 66

Серёж, ну вешалка!  Всё -как всегда: Открыть - нахожу твою мидишку - вот ЭТО выскакивает!!!

----------


## Туз Козырный

> девочки! Будьте внимательны в пошаговых действиях, а то лопухнётесь, как некоторые...


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:-без комментариев!!! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Марина 66

[IMG]http://*********ru/745320.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Серёж, ну вешалка! Всё -как всегда: Открыть - нахожу твою мидишку - вот ЭТО выскакивает!!!


Выйди из программы вообще FILES- Exit(Выход),если при выходе программа спросит Сохранить(ну то,че там натворила)-НЕТ (No).Потом по-новой все попробуй открыть!
А почему не поставишь руссификатор?

----------


## Марина 66

не судьба наверное....

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Выйди из программы вообще FILES- Exit(Выход),если при выходе программа спросит Сохранить(ну то,че там натворила)-НЕТ (No).Потом по-новой все попробуй открыть!


вот так сделала уже раз 15....у меня с самого начала так...

----------


## Туз Козырный

> [IMG]http://*********ru/745320.jpg[/IMG]


 Ну и что энто за файл,как он называется? :Tu:  :Oj:  :Vah: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> вот так сделала уже раз 15....у меня с самого начала так...


 Тогда деинсталируй програму,перезагрузи комп-И ВСЕ ПО НОВОЙ,только повнимательней будь,ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

----------


## Марина 66

> Ну и что энто за файл,как он называется?


:redface: Твои мидишные бабушки........они у меня в демо-версии открывались.....там другой гиморрой был  :frown:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Твои мидишные бабушки........


Я в шоке :Oj: :eek: :Oj: Там babuski.mid и не пахнет!!! :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
 Удали прогу и по новой поставь (или мож файл перепутала?проверь!) :Ha:

----------


## Марина 66

> или мож файл перепутала?проверь


Серёёёженька......я похоже этот файл СОХРАНИЛА   в той версии......сейчас прослушала......короче, сейчас по новой качну бабулек....вот "*здравствуй, дерево..."*    или ещё про таких "*привет ручник*..." поудаляй мои слёзные посты, а? позорище...:eek:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
всё...открылось....как у людей. Спасибо, Учитель, за терпение... :flower:  :Pivo:  :Oj:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> всё...открылось....как у людей. Спасибо, Учитель, за терпение...


 У....у.....у...Слава тебе господи:rolleyes:,и у тебя открылось:biggrin:(в смысле-заиграло миди,я так понял!) ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ :flower: МОЛОДЧИНА :flower: 
А посты пусть пока побудут-другим урок:cool:-ниче страшного,мы же учимся!!! :Tu:  Позже почищу :Aga:

----------


## Марина 66

> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ   МОЛОДЧИНА


 :054:  :061:

----------


## Плата

Дайте ссылочку на русификатор, пожалуйста! И не поздно будет его устанавливать, если эта программа фруктик работает???

----------


## Марина 66

> И не поздно будет его устанавливать, если эта программа фруктик работает???


не не - не поздно, а очень НУЖНО!!! ща ссылочку поищу...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
http://www.mixgalaxy.ru/fruityloops/...ile.php?id=206

----------


## Плата

Мариночка, спасибо большое, качаю! 
 :flower: Зуб разболелся, ну ужасть:biggrin:Были всем семейством на речке, видно от водички

----------


## Туз Козырный

> видно от водички


А может от :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: :biggrin:

----------


## Плата

Ой,2 недели не пью, не курю.И не вспоминаю. :Ok: 
Учителем я только 2й год работать буду, а так я по морям, по барам:biggrin:

Русификатор установила!!!Спасибки, а вот что значит ДЕМО, когда открываю фруктик????

Вспомнила море....

----------


## Туз Козырный

> а вот что значит ДЕМО, когда открываю фруктик????


Это демо-версия(для пробы,типа для рекламы),у нее ограниченные функции(ты не сможешь сохранять свои файлы!)-не ставь ее,удали!!!:cool: На эту тему уже был разговор ниже-почитай вним.,я уже не помню! :Tu:

----------


## Плата

А где Марина??? Это я у неё скачала:redface:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> А где Марина??? Это я у неё скачала


Ниже в постах есть ссылка на полностью рабочую версию-ее давала Татьяна (tvk-2004)-НАЙДИ И СКАЧАЙ!!!
Таня сейчас в беседке!!! Зайди!!!

----------


## Плата

Плачу ещё больше , чем от зуба - ну ведь играет, работает всё, а вдруг та программа у меня не запуститься? Пошла я спатки....утро вечера мудренее, а то ещё не так удалю, недовычещаю...:biggrin:
А было так здорово

----------


## Туз Козырный

> а вдруг та программа у меня не запуститься? Пошла я спатки....утро вечера мудренее, а то ещё не так удалю, недовычещаю...


Все будет работать-почитай уроки с самого начала внимательно,там у нас неразбериха была с версиями программы. :Oj: А потом разобрались,какую надо ставить! :Aga:  :Ok: 
И НЕ РЕВИ!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ирина Горкун

> Это демо-версия(для пробы,типа для рекламы),у нее ограниченные функции(ты не сможешь сохранять свои файлы!)-не ставь ее,удали!!! На эту тему уже был разговор ниже-почитай вним.,я уже не помню!


 Серёж, а у меня всё-таки демо стоит - и я сохранила, что понаписала: нажала экспорт, задала мр3 (или wav можно). Появилась на рабочем столе, как миленькая,  "новая" запись! А вот если просто прошу сохранить, то лист появляется огромный на весь экран - типа не имеешь права,кто-то про это уже писал. Он ещё в конце, когда программу закрываю, тоже вылезает.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
а с Таниной ссылки у меня при установке так и остаётся[IMG]http://*********ru/766816.jpg[/IMG]
может, при закачке произошла какая-то ошибка? Или, как *Иринааа* писала: какие-то файлы мешающие надо поудалять из компа...это я не решаюсь сделать...

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Серёж, а у меня всё-таки демо стоит - и я сохранила, что понаписала: нажала экспорт, задала мр3 (или wav можно). Появилась на рабочем столе, как миленькая,  "новая" запись! А вот если просто прошу сохранить, то лист появляется огромный на весь экран - типа не имеешь права,кто-то про это уже писал. Он ещё в конце, когда программу закрываю, тоже вылезает.
> 
> *Добавлено через 7 минут*
> а с Таниной ссылки у меня при установке так и остаётся[IMG]http://*********ru/766816.jpg[/IMG]
> может, при закачке произошла какая-то ошибка? Или, как Ирина-а-а писала: какие-то файлы мешающие надо поудалять из компа...это я не решаюсь сделать...


 Не знаю,повторю-я эти версии не пробовал!!!:cool:А твоя демка MP3 и Wav сохраняет,а рабочий проэкт в формате ***.flp,над которым ты будешь работать-НЕТ!
И жалко будет терять свой труд,ведь за день фонограмму хорошую не сделаешь,все равно захочется что-то изменить,добавить,подкорректировать-ЭТО ЖЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО,и придется все по-новой мастачить!!! :Ha:

----------


## Иринааа28

> а с Таниной ссылки у меня при установке так и остаётся


Ирина, Вы попробуйте удалить все программы, которые ставились одновременно с Фруктом (у меня по Сережиной ссылке 3 штуки было, и 2 папки). Пришлось их полностью удалить сначала в ручную (с папки программ файл - он туда автоматически установил), а потом через удаление программ. Боялась что-то нужное удалить и внимательно смотрела на дату установки и время. И все удалилось. Проблемы у меня были с руссификатором, он мне писал что ему мешает какой-то файл. Я записывала путь к этому файлу, находила его и перемещала из той папки на рабочий стол (на всякий случай), так он меня к 2 файлам посылал. Потом руссификатор отлично установился и я эти ненужные файлы удалила.
Кажется много написала и боюсь, что не очень понятно...если что - спрашивайте, чем смогу-помогу

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> Спешка нужна......сами знаете!:


*и где? и когда????????*:wink::tongue:

----------


## Плата

Ирина Горкун! Я демо не удаляла, а установила Танину версию, получилось, что демо обновилась и всё нормально, работает, так что не обязательно демо удалять.
ну и написала....:biggrin:
Когда устанавливало, меня спрашивало - повторить? Пропустить?Прервать, то я тыкала повторить !И очень часто.....

Умереть - не встать: хотела сыграть что-нибудь, не играет, я в настройки, думала, пока устанавливала, всё слетело - нет, всё новмально, у меня уже душа в пятках, настроение упало!!!
Оказывается, звук в колонках был выключен!!!Фух!

----------


## Туз Козырный

> и где? и когда????????


 :Vah: ....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: :Ok: :tongue: :flower:

----------


## Malissa

Уф-ф-ф, догоняю...  Начала сегодня, установилась демо-версия Марины. Вместе с ней еще 2 каких то ярлыка появилось:eek: Смогла настроить ударные, мелодию, бас и ритм-гитары... Чуствую себя не просто чайником, а чайником с гантелей внутри (вообще:eek::eek::eek:)... Миди с самого начала не звучит. Сережа!!! Не удаляй пока посты, в которых разговоры об ошибках! Мне с ними легче разбираться - только проблема появится, смотрю - кто-нибудь уже спросил о ней. Я за вами буду потихоньку ползти, со скоростью улиты:biggrin:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Ну и ползи,никто тебя не гонит!:biggrin: Посты не трогаю-читай вним.,и все получится-девчонки уже разобрались! :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Мне с ними легче разбираться - только проблема появится,


Там почти все есть для начала!

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Миди с самого начала не звучит.


Ниче,разберешься-это пока самое трудное,дальше-легче и интересней!!! :Aga:

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

> короче, сейчас по новой качну бабулек....вот "здравствуй, дерево..." или ещё про таких "привет ручник..." поудаляй мои слёзные посты, а? позорище...


Сережа, ни в коем случае не удаляй!!!!!!!! :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
Марина, ты каким-то образом, этими вопросами, тоже мой Учитель :biggrin:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Сережа, ни в коем случае не удаляй!!!!!!!!


Да не удаляю-разбирайтесь,не торопитесь! Я еще неделю буду на курсах...

----------


## Туз Козырный

Всем привет! :flower: 
 Думаю,что у всех,кто сейчас осваивает первые шаги,уже есть свои первые пробно-экспериментальные файлы по аранжировке мидюх.Времени было достаточно,а ведь всем(и особенно мне!) очень хочется ПОСЛУШАТЬ,ну и посмотреть,у кого что получилось!!!:rolleyes:
Для этого я специально создал новый подраздел-НАШИ ПЕРВЫЕ РАБОТЫ!.
Сюда выкладываем свои файлы-но только в формате flp.Никаких mp3,WAV-только формат flp.!!!
 Откроем-и посмотрим,у кого что там на треках звучит,кто чего интересного в синтах нашел и пр. :Tu: (обмен опытом!)-ну,как первые тетрадки в подготовит.классе! :Oj: 
 Пока не послушаю и не посмотрю,чем вы там занимались(в свободное от моих уроков время!:biggrin:)-ПРОДОЛЖАТЬ УРОКИ НЕ БУДУ!!!:cool:
 Файлы подписываем просто и понятно-например:
Туз Козырный-babuski1.flp
Туз Козырный-babuski2.flp
tvk2004-Я с мужем.flp:biggrin:
petrovna-Я без него(вдвоем,втроем...).flp:biggrin:
Плата-Бабок нэт.flp:biggrin:
 Всем все понятно! Ждем,смотрим,слушаем!!! :Ha:

----------


## tvk-2004

Ребята! Нашла учебник по фрукту. Смотрите здесь http://dump.ru/file/2565529

----------


## Туз Козырный

Что-то затихла наша школа...Начинаем писать музыку или еще не разобрались с начальным этапом? :Tu:  :Ha:

----------


## Плата

Ну когда же начнём писать? У меня нет клавиатуры, поэтому хочу научиться писать прямо через программу мелодию.

----------


## Туз Козырный

Всем привет!
Для начала-всем известная песенка Про елочку(маленькой елочке холодно зимой).Думаю,все знают.Вот мы ее сейчас и попробуем записать,именно эти две фразы.
Настроим прогу для записи-
1.Жмем Файл-Новый из шаблона-Minimal-Club basic
2.В окошке темпа (вверху,там стоит 140 по умолчанию,это темп),наводим мышь и удерж.левую кнопку уменьшим этот темп из 140 до 65.Это для того,чтобы писать в медл.темпе(так легче разбираться будет,потом можно будет выставить нужный).
[IMG]http://*********ru/899797.jpg[/IMG]
Вот что у нас должно получиться.
Слева мы видим знакомые прямоугольнички (4 трэка)-это СТЭП-СЭКВЭНСОР с 4 барабанными трэками-Kick(бас-барабан),Clap(хлопки),HiHat(хай-хэт закрытый),Snare(малый барабан).На этих треках будем записывать простейшую партию ударных нашей Елочки.
 Пишем бас-барабан(бочку)-Kick.Нам нужно записать Бум-Бум-Бум-Бум,то есть 4 удара бочки в размере 4\4:
-наводим мышь на  трэк Kick и нажимая левую на вертикальные прямоугольники 1,5,9 и 13 включим их(они станут белыми).Если ошиблись-выключаем правой кнопкой мыши.
[IMG]http://*********ru/875221.jpg[/IMG]
Можно послушать наше первое произведение-партия бас-барабана для песенки Елочка,нажав на кнопку плэй вверху.Бочка будет равномерно отбивать 4 удара,пока не нажмем СТОП.

----------


## yamaha55

:Ok:  Очень порадовало,что наших милых дам,заинтересовал FL!

 :flower:   :Pivo:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Очень порадовало,что наших милых дам,заинтересовал FL!


Спасибо тезка!Рад знакомству :Pivo:  Девочки просят,а я не отказываю:biggrin: Да,честно говоря,и сам с ними учусь.Прога хорошая,мне лично нравится :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Пишем остальные барабаны-HiHat и Snare.Вот фото.Набираем в соотв.треках сэквенсора вертикальные прямоугольники и слушаем.Партия ударных играет простейшую полечку в замедл.темпе.
[IMG]http://*********org/38284.jpg[/IMG]
Можно на этом этапе включая и выкл.кнопки поменять рисунок партии ударных(чтоб понятней было).Можно добавить хлопки-Clap.Это уже дело вкуса каждого.На соотв.дорожке включаем и выключаем кнопки и слушаем,что у нас звучит.Понравившийся вариант можно сохранить-меню Файл-Сохранить как,потом все варианты открывать и выбирать наилучший.Для энтого создаем папку с назв.песенки,партии и все туда сохраняем.Разбираться легче буэт.

----------


## Туз Козырный

Теперь в секвенсор добавим трек бас-гитары.В меню выбираем Каналы-Добавить один-выбираем из списка BooBass-щелчок-канал(прямоугольничек с надписью) появится в секвенсоре.
[IMG]http://*********org/14734.jpg[/IMG]
На фото видно,что трек уже прописан(зеленые черточки).Но это у меня,а вам еще нужно прописать трэк баса.

*Добавлено через 28 минут*
Теперь запишем ноты,которые бас-гитара должна играть на данном этапе композиции.
1.Щелчок правой на прямоуг.BooBass-выбираем из списка Piano roll(в самом верху).
2.Перед нами окно нотного :Aga:  редактора Piano roll.А где же ноты?-А вот вместо нот-зеленые линии.Это и есть ноты!!! В этой программе они специально сделаны в таком виде,чтобы любой,даже не знающий нотной грамоты,мог работать и сочинять музыку! Это одна из главных стратегий программы.Мож поэтому она становится все популярней...
3.Слева видно клавиши ф-но с букв.обозначениями нот.Вот по ним и ориентируемся.Это совсем не сложно!В самом верхнем левом углу окна есть маленький треугольничек-щелчок по нему левой-из выпавшего списка выберем Аккорд-и вверху списка Нету(то есть мы пишем одиночные ноты!)
4.Наводим мышь против нужной нотки(клавиши)-щелчок левой-появится линия.Все,вы уже записали нотку! 
5.Чтобы стереть-щелчок правой(линия исчезнет).
6.Чтобы переместить нотку-удерживайте левую кнопку мыши и перемещайте,куда надо!
7.Чтобы увеличить или уменьшить длительность звучания ноты-удерживаем лев.кн.мыши и тянем влево(уменьшить длит.) или вправо(увеличить длит.ноты).
8.Пропишите ноты баса в соотв.с фото(а мож кто иначе напишет партию-дело вкуса и фантазии каждого,мы же уже самостоятельные аранжировщики-композиторы!):biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********org/32129.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Туз Козырный

Теперь запишем ритм-гитару.Вообще-то для меня понятие ритм или бас гитар чисто образное,ведь в этой программе существует множество других прекрасных синтов,которые могут исполнить с успехом эти партии-дело вкуса и стиля,все зависит от аранжировщика.Но нам важен сам процесс,синты можно будет подобрать другие потом(на каждый трек,и не один!).Итак,к делу:
1.Выполняем те же действия,когда добавляли бас-гитару,только в откр.меню выберем Plucked!-это прост.синтезатор имитации щипковых.Понажимайте на клавиши и покрутите ручки-можно подобрать довольно неплохое звучание ритм-гитары.Кто уже разобрался с синтом FL Slayer-используйте его,можно добиться отличных результатов.
2.Добавили.Открываем окно Piano roll(уже знаете,как.см.бас-гитару кто забыл).
3.В самом верхнем левом углу наж.левой треугольник,выбрать Аккорд-Major.
4.Теперь если мы в окне Piano roll напротив клавиши До на сетке сделаем щелчок у нас сразу появится аккорд C (До мажор) состоящий из 3-х нот.
5.Если мы снова выберем Аккорд-Нету то нотки можно снова прописывать в окне по одной,как и в случае с бас-гитарой.
6.Записали,послушали.
Вот так у меня
[IMG]http://*********org/32152.jpg[/IMG]

Напоминаю:мы записываем фразу Ма-лень-кой е-лоч-ке в тональности C (до мажор),в зам.темпе 65 ударов,размер 4\4.

*Добавлено через 27 минут*
Ну вот,у нас еже есть фрагмент аккомпанемента Ма-лень-кой е-лоч-ке.Теперь запишем мелодию.
1.Снова Каналы-Добавить один-FL Keys.Простой синтезатор клавишных.
2.Щелчок по нему и в окне Piano roll пропишем ноты мелодии ма-лень-кой е-лоч-ке(только этот фрагмент!)
Вот что у меня получилось:
[IMG]http://*********org/40347.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 52 минуты*
Извиняюсь,совсем забыл :Vah: .В самом начале работы в главном окне программы,возле окошка темпа справа рядом есть еще окошко ПАТТЕРНА.Там нужно выставить цифру 1(мы пишем 1 паттерн).Как выставить-навели мышь,нажали левую,держим и тянем,цифры буд меняться.
Обязат.начинайте с 1 паттерна,чтоб не путаться.Кто не записал 1 пат.-выставьте и перепишите заново.:cool:
Продолжим.У нас записан 1 паттерн с мелодией и аккомпанементом фразы МА-ЛЕНЬ-КОЙ Е-ЛОЧ-КЕ.А как же дальше быть с ХО-ЛОД-НО ЗИ-МОЙ?
Ща будет...Сохраняем 1 паттерн.Делается энто так:
1.Закрываем все окна Piano roll,окна синтов,чтоб не мешали.Оставляем только окно секвенсора.
2.Справа возле прямоугольников с надписями инструментов есть продолговатые зеленые лампочки-индикаторы.Нужно,чтобы все они засветились.Делаем так-наводим мышь на самый верхним и щелк 2 раза по нем левой.Все,индикат.засветились зеленым светом все.Это значит,что мы все записанные треки можем скопировать в буф.обмена.
Вот фото.
[IMG]http://*********org/55706.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Туз Козырный

Теперь сохраняем этот паттерн:
1.В меню Правка-жмем Сохранить.
2.Теперь наводим на окошко выбора паттерна и выставим цифру 2.
Перед нами снова то же окно секвенсора,с партиями 1 паттерна.Теперь мы в окнах Piano roll отредактируем партии баса,ритма и мелодии для 2 паттерна.Партию ударных редактировать не будем,пусть пока остается такая.
Начинаем...
1.Открываем Piano roll на партии баса и пропишем ее в тональности G(соль мажор).Вот моя партия баса для 2 пат.
[IMG]http://*********org/56733.jpg[/IMG]

То же самое проделаем с трэком ритм-гитары-в окне Piano roll пропишем соотв.аккорды.Вот так у меня:
[IMG]http://*********org/19869.jpg[/IMG]

А теперь соло(мелодия).Если делаете минусовку,мелодию можно не прописывать.А можно и записать.Просто когда уже будем сохранять готовую композицию,просто отключим или удалим этот трэк.Вот моя мелодия:
[IMG]http://*********org/1437.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kozinda1

Сергей, спасибо за уроки! :flower:  У меня вопрос. Можно ли при написании фонограммы, в определенном месте сделать замедление мелодии, установить громкость (форте или пиано)?:rolleyes:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Конечно можно! Об этом чуть позже напишу.Потерпи,ок? :flower:

----------


## kozinda1

Потерплю, конечно, но вообще-то о-о-очень нужно! Делаю фонограмму к 18 ноября. У нас День Независимости Латвии, будет концерт в театре, там нет рояля. Хору придется петь под фонограмму, а в песне динамика от пианиссимо до фортиссимо и обратно!:eek:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Ну если очень надо-показываю...
1.Щелк правой на треке,где будем регулировать громкость нот
2.Выбираем окно piano roll
3.В самом низу окна видим вертикальные черточки,наводим мышь и удерживая лев.кн. регулируем громкость нужной нотки в партии.Все!
Вот фото:
http://*********org/40007.jpg

*Добавлено через 30 минут*
Теперь темп...
Темп регулируем ДЛЯ КАЖДОГО ПАТТЕРНА ОТДЕЛЬНО !!!
1.Выбираем нужный паттерн (не забываем переключить song на pat,вверху,возле кнопки play).
2.Щелк правой на окошке темпа,в выпавшем меню выбрать Редактировать события
3.Появится окно Events-Скорость(необработ.)
4.Вверху окна слева выберем карандаш
5.Наводим карандаш по самому краю слева окна,в главном окне будет отображаться текущий темп,щелк левой-окно окрасится сплошной цветной линией.Все,мы зафиксировали темп для выбранного паттерна!
6.Если нуно поменять-наводим по краю выше или ниже (соотв.быстрее-медленнее) и опять щелкаем левой,высота линии,а следовательно и фиксация темпа будет меняться.Все! :Aga: 
Вот фото:
http://*********org/63558.jpg

----------


## kozinda1

Сергей, спасибо!
С громкостью все легко и просто до невозможности. А вот с регулировкой темпа - вопрос. Скорость необработанную нужно задавать _до_ написания , допустим, мелодии или регулировать можно уже и _после_ того, как она написана?

----------


## kozinda1

Все получилось!!! :Aga:  Методом проб и ошибок!!!:biggrin:
Серега, спасибо!!!!!kiss :br:  :Oj:

----------


## Туз Козырный

> Методом проб и ошибок!!!


:biggrin:Я ж говорил,что программа ну оччень терпеливая-крути-верти сколько душе угодно! Я рад за тебя!!! :Aga:  :flower: :rolleyes: :Ha:

----------


## Туз Козырный

Итак,мы научились записывать песенку по кусочкам(паттернам) и сохранять их.А теперь нам нужно из них сложить полностью композицию со всеми атрибутами:вступление,основная тема,финал и т.д.Будем считать,что вы уже понаписывали паттерны для всех частей композиции.Советую их подписать,где какой,чтоб потом легче было ориентироваться.
Поехали:
1.В самом верху гл.окна жмем самую первую кнопку Плейлист.Вот он перед нами
[IMG]http://*********ru/884350m.jpg[/IMG]
2.Слева в столбике-паттерны по номерам.
3.У нас в Елочке 1паттерн-это С(до мажор с мелодией)
4.Выберем в окошке плей-листа карандаш,наводим его в строке против 1 паттерна в первом столбике и щелкаем.Появится белый прямоугольничек.Все! Мы записали 1 паттерн в плей-лист.
5.Теперь наведем на строчку с надписью Pattern 1,щелк левой-Переименовать-пишем С(до мажор).Строчка изменит название на С.
6.Тоже самое проделаем с паттерном2 во второй строке,только вставим его во второй столбик и переименуем на G(соль мажор).
7.Опять вставим паттерн1 (он у нас уже подписан на строке как С),только в третий столбик.
8.Вставим паттерн G в 4 столбик и т.д.,сколько вставите-столько и будет этих паттернов играть!
[IMG]http://*********ru/892528m.jpg[/IMG]
9.НЕ ЗАБУДЬТЕ ПЕРЕКЛЮЧИТЬ ВОЗЛЕ КНОПКИ ПЛЕЙ индикатор(красненький) в режим SONG.Только тогда программа будет проигрывать паттерны по порядку,так,как мы их расставили в плей-листе.
10.Чтобы удалить паттерн из столбца-щелк правой!

Вот так из всех готовых паттернов и составляем композицию! Паттернов может быть много(это смотря что мы насочиняли!).Но все подписываем-и будет легче ориентироваться.Теперь можно любой вставлять-удалять в плей-листе сколько угодно,т.е.редактировать уже готовую композицию по кирпичикам(паттернам)! Если что-то нормальное получилось-не забываем сохранять композицию в формате flp,когда откроем-все перед нами в плей-листе и можно дальше продолжать работать!
Пока все... :Ha:

----------


## АЯ

Сергей, я наконец-то добралась и до этой темы. Сразу с вопросами. Я смогу здесь записывать ( в проге) без синтезатора?
И ещё где скачать программу? Что-то никак не разберусь....

Я снова переустановила Винду, а значт зайду и в аудишн на уроки... :Aga:  сегодня вечерком, т.е. ночью:biggrin:

----------


## АЯ

так, ссылку нашла вроде - пока качаю прогу...

АААААААААААА! Скачала 1 часть архива, а дальше - никак не поддаётся - что делать????????????????

----------


## Туз Козырный

Всем привет :flower: 
Раздел создавался для помощи учителям(учительницам!!! :Aga: ) музыки в школе,чтоб было просто и понятно(ну,как в подготов.классе:biggrin:),а именнo:объяснил-практич.поработали-спросили,что не получается...Раздел большое кол-во просматривают...и все...дальше тишина...:wink:Как и что дальше объяснять?:wink:У кого что получилось,а у кого нет? :Vah: Само собой напрашивается вывод-интерес к изучению и работе с программой в виртуальной школе больше никто не проявляет...все уже научились. :Aga: 
Раздел-закрыть? :Tu:  :Ha:

----------


## Элька

НЕЕЕТ!!!!!

----------


## Туз Козырный

М-да... :Vah: Все молча трудятся над освоением программы... :Oj: Только крики и стоны слышно:biggrin:
 Ну и что-так никто ничего и не покажет на всеобщее обозрение,что же там у кого получается? Кто первый?:rolleyes:
Ссылку на файл выкладываем сюда(но только в формате flp :Aga: ,чтобы можно было посмотреть в самой программе процесс творчества).Можно по кусочкам выкладывать композицию.Не боимся-двойки ставить не буду:biggrin: :Aga:

----------

